# Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - «Iolanda» 13/14 Dezembro 2008



## Vince (12 Dez 2008 às 19:53)

Tópico especial de seguimento da situação meteorológica que se inicia na próxima madrugada com possibilidade de chuva forte no norte e centro devido à passagem de uma frente fria, ondulação e vento forte no litoral em especial no Domingo, e ainda neve amanhã a cotas altas e no Domingo a cotas médias se ocorrer precipitação.








*Sábado*
Precipitação acumulada prevista para a manhã de sábado devido à frente fria.








*Domingo*
Cota de neve e precipitação para Domingo de manhã












Vento para Domingo, 06z






Ondulação (animação)








Para análises mais detalhadas e fundamentadas de previsões e modelos, alertas oficiais, etc, mantém-se o tópico habitual de acordo com as regras do mesmo:
 Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Novembro 2008


*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste fórum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


*Sistema depressionário «Iolanda»*
Nomear depressões que nos afectam é uma iniciativa interna do fórum MeteoPT.com não sendo portanto uma lista oficial de nomes para tempestades.


----------



## Lightning (12 Dez 2008 às 20:02)

Começam a chegar as primeiras nuvens altas por aqui.

Temperatura > 11,4º
Pressão > 1023 mb
Humidade Relativa > 71%
Vento > 10 km/h variável, com rajadas de vez em quando de 20 km/h


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (12 Dez 2008 às 20:09)

Segundo o que vejo as cotas de neve ate estao relativamente baixas em relacao ao relevo do nordeste transmontano ... mas o vento nao ira estragar td ?
Se bem que o Im dava alerta amarelo neve para hj ...


----------



## salgado (12 Dez 2008 às 20:11)

Segundo o inm, a temperatura aqui no sabugal é de 2.8ºc e a humidade está a subir (já perto dos 100%), tal como na guarda, assim, se houver precipitação de madrugada, talvez a queda de neve descerá abaixo da fatídica cota 1000, vamos ver...2 nevões antes de janeiro seria a primeira vez dos últimos 10 anos aqui.


----------



## godzila (12 Dez 2008 às 20:25)

aqui estão 3.5ºC
que bom
pode ser que chegue aqui a neve


----------



## João Soares (12 Dez 2008 às 20:25)

Ja estão a aparecer algumas nuvens da Iolanda

Temp: *8,1ºC*
Hum: *91%*
Pressão: *1019.8mb/hPa*


----------



## trepkos (12 Dez 2008 às 20:27)

Mais uma vez vai tudo para o norte


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Dez 2008 às 20:33)

A temperatura estagnou nos *9,7 ºC*.
Entraram nuvens e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2008 às 20:37)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Já estão a aparecer algumas nuvens da Iolanda



Por aqui também já vão aparecendo algumas!






Temperatura nos 9,1ºC, após uma descida aos *8,9ºC*, tendo-se establecido uma Nova Mínima do Dia!

Humidade nos 78%
Pressão nos 1023 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,1ºC


----------



## *Dave* (12 Dez 2008 às 20:44)

Por aqui o céu está limpo, por isso não espero nada de outro mundo...

Mas a temperatura está a descer bem e já há muito tempo que a esta hora não tinha *4,0ºC*  (e já verifiquei que desceu aos 3,8ºC)


----------



## *Dave* (12 Dez 2008 às 20:57)

Eu não me posso deixar iludir pelas aparências...

Embora a esta hora esteja com *4ºC*, vejam esta subida repentina da temperatura 







Por volta das 9h de amanhã deve começar a chuvinha .


----------



## Almeida (12 Dez 2008 às 21:00)

Por Aqui já vai nos 5,7 , anda a descer bem 

venha ela


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2008 às 21:01)

Agora vou com 8,9ºC mas atenção pessoal a temperatura vai subir antes da chegada da frente fria activa dai as cotas serem altas ao inicio só depois no pós frontal se vai dar inicio a festa para quem gosta do frio e neve


----------



## *Dave* (12 Dez 2008 às 21:20)

Bem  a previsões apontam para uma subida, mas até agora foi só descer .

T: *3,7ºC*
HR: *82%*
P: *1022,5mb/hPa*


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Dez 2008 às 21:20)

E aqui está, a Iolanda... fez-me logo lembrar uma música dos Irmãos Verdades.

E as nuvens continuam a chegar pela passadeira vermelha  mas ainda não é nada de especial, vamos aguardar ao longo da noite...


----------



## vinc7e (12 Dez 2008 às 21:22)

ola a todos,

este é o meu primeiro post, ainda procurei o topico das apresentações mas não encontrei lool.

Sou (mais um utilizador) de Green Ville  ja encontrei alguns por aqui...
e sou um bocado MeteoMaluco  e fiquei muito supreendido ao encontrar tanta gente como eu aqui no meteoPT....



neste momento sigo com 5.9 ºC


----------



## *Dave* (12 Dez 2008 às 21:24)

A descida continua..

T. *3,6ºC*
HR: *83%*


----------



## RMira (12 Dez 2008 às 21:25)

"quando eu te conheci, fiquei louco por ti
Iolanda, Iolanda...
nao pude resistir, tentei te seduzir,
Iolanda, Iolanda...
juntar o teu corpo no meu,
amar te tanto e ser teu,
e ficar louco de paixao,
voar bem alto ate ao ceu,
dizer ao mundo que sou teu,
sonhar contigo,
com emoçao..."

letra: Irmãos Verdades

Força Iolanda! Boa sorte a todos!


----------



## *Dave* (12 Dez 2008 às 21:27)

vinc7e disse:


> ola a todos,
> este é o meu primeiro post, ainda procurei o topico das apresentações mas não encontrei lool.



Olá 

O tópico de apresentação está *aqui* (só clicar ).


----------



## Bgc (12 Dez 2008 às 21:28)

Já 1.5ºc


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2008 às 21:28)

Mirones tás lá  

Por aqui vai descendo a temperatura 8,4ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Dez 2008 às 21:28)

mirones disse:


> "quando eu te conheci, fiquei louco por ti
> Iolanda, Iolanda...
> nao pude resistir, tentei te seduzir,
> Iolanda, Iolanda...
> ...




É curioso que mal este tópico foi iniciado me lembrei precisamente disso. 

---

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco, temperatura nos *9,2 ºC*.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Dez 2008 às 21:28)

mirones disse:


> "quando eu te conheci, fiquei louco por ti
> Iolanda, Iolanda...
> nao pude resistir, tentei te seduzir,
> Iolanda, Iolanda...
> ...





MUITO BOM! Já nem me lembrava.

Força pois então! 

T: *3,6ºC*
HR: *83%*


----------



## Brigantia (12 Dez 2008 às 21:39)

Zona Oeste de Bragança: 1,6ºC, 95%HR e 1018hPa.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Dez 2008 às 21:46)

Agora ficou um pouco parada...

T: *3,6ºC*
HR: *83%*

DP: *1.04864ºC*


----------



## Lightning (12 Dez 2008 às 21:59)

mirones disse:


> "quando eu te conheci, fiquei louco por ti
> Iolanda, Iolanda...
> nao pude resistir, tentei te seduzir,
> Iolanda, Iolanda...
> ...



Adoro Kizombas... 
Mas vá isto não é um fórum de música 

Céu muito nublado, continuam a chegar nuvens, estou "debaixo de ataque" 
11,4º
1023 mb
69%
0,0 km/h


----------



## salgado (12 Dez 2008 às 22:01)

1,5ºc e 100% de humidade, embora por enquanto nuvens altas. porque não uma festita ja esta noite? Será pedir muito?


----------



## Brigantia (12 Dez 2008 às 22:07)

Começam a entrar as nuvens. É altura de ver como reagem  as temperaturas. Pelos modelos deviam começar a subir nesta altura.






Para já em Bragança (S. Tiago) 1,7ºC, 96%HR e 1018hPa.


----------



## joaoj (12 Dez 2008 às 22:16)

Boa noite a todos

Por aqui ceu limpo 

Temp: -0.2 (geada)
Minima: -0.4 (21:34)
Maxima: 7.1 (12:23)

Minha estação online: (graças ao Vince e ao Mario Barros)

www.soito.net


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Dez 2008 às 22:29)

Na minha modesta opinião, acho que o que se vai passar, será apenas uma situção tipica de outono inverno, passagem frente fria...chuva...dps aguaceiros...mais frio...neve nas terras "altas"...normalissimo. Nada tem que ver com o passado 29.11. A esse nivel, penso que desta vez a metade E da PI será a mais abrangida pela queda de neve. here


----------



## *Dave* (12 Dez 2008 às 22:33)

Por aqui está mesmo "instável", tão depressa desce, como logo a seguir começa a subir...

T: *3,6ºC *(desceu aos 3,4ºC)
HR: *84%*
P: *1020,1mb/hPa*


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Dez 2008 às 22:34)

TEMPERATURA +11.4 °C   
   HUMIDADE 47 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1019 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 2.5 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO Nordeste 

Por aqui até está agradável, para a altura do ano claro...


----------



## *Dave* (12 Dez 2008 às 22:37)

Mais uma subida...
A previsão começa a verificar-se.

T:* 3,8ºC*
HR: *84%*


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Dez 2008 às 22:37)

Por cá, estou com 9.7ºC o céu está nublado  a frente é linda  vamos ver o que nos reserva.


----------



## João Soares (12 Dez 2008 às 22:38)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *8,9ºC*
Hum: *92%*
Pressão: *1017mb/hPa*

Agora, que venha a chuva


----------



## *Dave* (12 Dez 2008 às 22:41)

Bem por hoje é tudo...
Amanhã assim que acordar deverá estar a chover bem .

A temperatura voltou a descer:
T: *3,6ºC*
HR: *83%*


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2008 às 22:41)

À medida que a frente começar a entrar, e o vento de Sudoeste se começar a fazer sentir, a temperatura vai disparar.
O ar frio só virá depois. Por isso, neve a ocorrer, será apenas depois da frente passar.

---------------

Por aqui o céu vai encobrindo.
A temperatura já está a subir, embora o vento seja nulo.
9,6ºC, contra os 9,2ºC de há 15 minutos atrás.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Dez 2008 às 22:41)

Venha a frente, venha a chuva. 
Estou com *9,6 ºC* completamente estagnados.


----------



## dgstorm (12 Dez 2008 às 22:47)

vinc7e disse:


> ola a todos,
> 
> este é o meu primeiro post, ainda procurei o topico das apresentações mas não encontrei lool.
> 
> ...



Hehehe... Um vizinho... se calhar até nos conhecemos 
Bem vindo 

Ora vamos lá ver o que esta minha menina nos vai trazer... neve é o que mais desejo


----------



## dgstorm (12 Dez 2008 às 22:49)

mirones disse:


> "quando eu te conheci, fiquei louco por ti
> Iolanda, Iolanda...
> nao pude resistir, tentei te seduzir,
> Iolanda, Iolanda...
> ...



Foi mesmo por isto que eu escolhi o nome


----------



## Redfish (12 Dez 2008 às 22:57)

ceu limpo e 6º


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2008 às 23:01)

Aqui a temperatura vai descendo mas lentamente vou com 7,9ºC e 8,0ºC na nova estação do Lidl  o vento é fraco 5,5km/h E


----------



## trepkos (12 Dez 2008 às 23:19)

Por aqui tenho céu limpo e o carro marcava 1,5 graus


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2008 às 23:22)

Boas...por aqui tudo calmo,vento nulo com céu limpo.

Dados actuais 5.0ºc 1021.4hpa 83%hr.

Amanhã podemos contar com a .olhando para imagem de sat. ela vêm lá tão bonita e gorda .

Até amanhã


----------



## WhiteHope (12 Dez 2008 às 23:23)

Por aqui 3,1ºC 

Espero os efeitos da Iolanda, que já chegou mais ainda não se manifestou! 

Amanhã:


----------



## WhiteHope (12 Dez 2008 às 23:24)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...por aqui tudo calmo,vento nulo com céu limpo.
> 
> Dados actuais 5.0ºc 1021.4hpa 83%hr.
> 
> ...



Tens razão! Tão bonita e gorda, mesmo À espera de se libertar!


----------



## vinc7e (12 Dez 2008 às 23:24)

dgstorm disse:


> Hehehe... Um vizinho... se calhar até nos conhecemos
> Bem vindo
> 
> Ora vamos lá ver o que esta minha menina nos vai trazer... neve é o que mais desejo




pois, se calhar ja nos cruzamos por aki....
tb espero k nos traga mta neve, hj ja vi, ao longe, a serra amarela e a cabreira pintadas de branco talvez a partir dos 900/1000m pode ser que a iolanda a puxe um pc mais ca pra baixo


----------



## dgstorm (12 Dez 2008 às 23:27)

vinc7e disse:


> pois, se calhar ja nos cruzamos por aki....
> tb espero k nos traga mta neve, hj ja vi, ao longe, a serra amarela e a cabreira pintadas de branco talvez a partir dos 900/100m pode ser que a iolanda a puxe um pc mais ca pra baixo



Também ja me disseram hoje que as serras mais altas do geres já estao brancas... domingo devo ir a Brufe que cai de certeza... mas perfeito perfeito era cair aqui


----------



## dgstorm (12 Dez 2008 às 23:30)

Por aqui sigo com 6,9ºC... Temperatura completamente estabilizada neste momento


----------



## Lightning (12 Dez 2008 às 23:35)

11,4º
1023 mb
5 km/h NNW
71%
Céu muito nublado por nuvens de várias altitudes.

Esta vai ser uma noite de expectativas e surpresas.

Até amanhã.


----------



## vinc7e (12 Dez 2008 às 23:36)

dgstorm disse:


> Também ja me disseram hoje que as serras mais altas do geres já estao brancas... domingo devo ir a Brufe que cai de certeza... mas perfeito perfeito era cair aqui




ai ai mm na vila??
hmm infelizmente só de 50 em 50 anos...ou nem isso
mas dava pa fazer uns belos postais lol


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2008 às 23:37)

A temperatura aqui já inicio uma subida ainda que pequena tinha 7,6ºC ás 23:15 e agora tenho 7,9ºC o céu já está a ficar nublado o0 vento é nulo neste momento...


----------



## Brigantia (12 Dez 2008 às 23:39)

Lightning disse:


> 11,4º
> 1023 mb
> 5 km/h NNW
> 71%
> ...



As surpresas ficam guardadas para amanhã ao fim do dia


Já se nota a frente a entrar. A temperatura não para de subir...neste momento 4,1ºC


----------



## NunoBrito (12 Dez 2008 às 23:39)

Temperatura exterior: 10,1ºc
Humidade relativa: 79%
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): 6,6ºc
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill:10ºc
Pressão: 1021hPa
Velocidade do vento:0 Km/h


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Dez 2008 às 23:42)

Na minha modesta opinião, acho que o que se vai passar, será apenas uma situção tipica de outono inverno, passagem frente fria...chuva...dps aguaceiros...mais frio...neve nas terras "altas"...normalissimo. Nada tem que ver com o passado 29.11. A esse nivel, penso que desta vez a metade E da PI será a mais abrangida pela queda de neve. here


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2008 às 23:48)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Na minha modesta opinião, acho que o que se vai passar, será apenas uma situção tipica de outono inverno, passagem frente fria...chuva...dps aguaceiros...mais frio...neve nas terras "altas"...normalissimo. Nada tem que ver com o passado 29.11. A esse nivel, penso que desta vez a metade E da PI será a mais abrangida pela queda de neve. here



Pode ser que domingo num aguaceiro ainda vejas de novo uns flocos  acredito em boa acumulação nas terras medias e altas do Norte e Centro 

A subida continua 8,1ºC vento nulo o vento só ira aparecer em força ao inicio da manha.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Dez 2008 às 23:54)

Despeço-me com *9,9 ºC* e céu muito nublado com vento nulo.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Dez 2008 às 23:54)

O GFS continua a dar precipitação para Domingo até ás 12H. 

Acho que a neve deve começar a cair em Bragança a partir das 22/23H de amanhã Vamos esperar que a precipitação não nos pregue uma partida.


4,3ºC e 84%HR.


----------



## Bgc (13 Dez 2008 às 00:03)

Brigantia disse:


> O GFS continua a dar precipitação para Domingo até ás 12H.
> 
> Acho que a neve deve começar a cair em Bragança a partir das 22/23H de amanhã Esperemos que a precipitação não nos pregue uma partida.
> 
> 4,3ºC e 84%HR.




Penso que há boas hipóteses de precipitação até 2ª feira de manhã.


----------



## Turista (13 Dez 2008 às 00:10)

Por Peniche chuvisca mas nada de mais...
Vamos ver a evolução


----------



## jonaslor (13 Dez 2008 às 00:11)

Céu nublado.
Sigo com 2,5ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Dez 2008 às 00:12)

dou por terminada a minha sessão por hoje. Registo agora 11-3c e de facto não há vento nenhum.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2008 às 00:36)

Estremoz: Céu quase limpo, 1022 hPa e 4,6 ºC. Temperatura estável.


----------



## Perfect Storm (13 Dez 2008 às 01:07)

Boa noite!!
Por aqui a aproximação da depressão já fez subir a temperatura bem como descer a pressão!
Neste momento registo:
Temp: 7ºC
Hr: 92%
Pressão: 1021 hpa (a descer)







[/URL][/IMG]


Já vem a caminho o inicio da frente.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2008 às 01:19)

A Temperatura está estabilizada, entre os 9,8ºC e os 10,0ºC

Humidade nos 91%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,4ºC/h


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2008 às 01:53)

Estremoz: 4,6 ºC agora; céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e está-se a formar nevoeiro. Os carros estão já tapados por uma película de geada.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2008 às 02:30)

Para já, a situação é a seguinte:

Ao nível das imagens de Satélite:












No radar:







O IM lançou às 00:27 uma série de alertas amarelos: devido ao vento forte no litoral e terras altas, à chuva forte no norte e centro, à neve nos distritos da Guarda e Castelo Branco, e à ondulação forte em toda a costa do continente.

A Madeira está também em alerta amarelo devido ao vento forte.


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Dez 2008 às 02:43)

Por aqui ,  perto do impacto, com o céu encoberto já de nuvens baixas, começam agora umas pingas  avulso a precipitar.
A temperatura prossegue baixa ( 8,8º)embora tenha obviamente subido nas últimas três horas .
Por aqui aguarda-se alguma animação.
Para já ,permanece tudo muito tranquilo.
Já vi que amanhã tenho que acordar cedo.
.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Dez 2008 às 07:22)

O dia começa com céu muito nublado e *11,8 ºC* de temperatura.
Durante a noite, caiu um pequeno aguaceiro que fez acumular *0,4 mm*.


----------



## ZéCa (13 Dez 2008 às 07:25)

Bom dia! Vou hoje para Loriga. Como está aí a situação? Vestigios de neve?
Xau


----------



## DMartins (13 Dez 2008 às 08:00)

Bom dia.
Por cá, continua a "Iolanda" a chorar, caindo chuvinha com fartura e por vezes bastante forte.
Estão neste momento 9,1º nesta zona, tendo baixado a temperatura desde à pouco.
Vento com algumas rajadas também.

EDIT: 8,8º...


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2008 às 08:25)

Bom dia!

Por aqui vai pingando.
A temperatura está nos 11,3ºC e a humidade nos 94%.
O vento sopra em geral fraco de Sudoeste.
A precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de 2,2mm.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2008 às 08:42)

Às 7h UTC.

Ao nível da temperatura no continente, existia ainda uma inversão térmica na zona da Serra da Estrela.
Penhas Douradas estava com 3,3ºC e a Guarda com 1,7ºC.

De resto, tudo já com temperaturas "amenas" e com a cota de neve bem altinha.






Ao nível da precipitação, o Noroeste do continente era a zona do país com mais precipitação acumulada na última hora.












As estações amadoras com mais precipitação acumulada neste momento são:
20,8mm - Melgaço
20,1mm - Trofa.

--------------------

*EDIT*
Às 8h e já com 0,4mm de precipitação, a temperatura na Guarda era de apenas *1,1ºC*.


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2008 às 08:43)

Bom dia

Chuva moderada e 6,2ºC.

Mínima de 2,8ºC.


----------



## storm (13 Dez 2008 às 09:13)

GRande parte da noite choveu fraco/moderado, neste momento chove moderado/fraco.

Temperatura actual: 12.2ºC


----------



## WhiteHope (13 Dez 2008 às 09:19)

12,0ºC neste momento
Chuva moderada e contínua. O céu está totalmente encoberto
O vento está moderado a forte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Dez 2008 às 09:28)

Bom Dia

Por aqui estão 10.7ºC e chove fraco


----------



## Brigantia (13 Dez 2008 às 09:40)

Boas,

Chove de forma moderada, até agora 8,4mm.

Neste momento 7,3ºC, 95%HR e 1002hPa.


----------



## filipept (13 Dez 2008 às 09:43)

Bom dia.

Por aqui sigo com 12ºC e a pressão nos 1011hpa. Tal como se previa temos chiva forte com vento moderado por vezes forte. Tipico dia de inverno.

A frente fria já está muito próxima da Galiza. 
Hoje as temperaturas subiram muito com a passagem desta frente mais quente que irá deixar grandes quantidades de precipitação, em especial no Norte, mas também se fará notar em todo o país.

Portugal desapareceu... 





Fonte: www.sat24.com


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2008 às 10:00)

Bons dias por aqui está muito nublado, nevoeiro e chuva com vento moderado.
A temperatura está nos 6.8ºc e 0.5mm de precipitação por enquanto.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2008 às 10:04)

Às 9h, a Guarda continuava a ter a estação mais fria, marcando apenas 1,3ºC, com vento fraco a moderado de Sul.
A precipitação acumulada na última hora era 0,9mm.

Parece que a neve anda muito perto da cidade mais alta de Portugal.

Penhas Douradas à mesma hora estava com 3,5ºC.

----------------

Por aqui a chuva vai caindo fraca a moderada.
Vou com 4,8mm acumulados.


----------



## godzila (13 Dez 2008 às 10:27)

eu desconfio que omeu pluviometro nã bate bem da tóla, ele tem 6mm de chuva, julgo que é de mais para o que os outros medem aqui mais perto.
a temperatura é de 6.5ºC.
oIM já deu cotas para 600 metros para amanhão que para mim é mesmo na conta


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Dez 2008 às 10:31)

Por aqui  e olhando para as imagens de satélite quase, quase as 1ªas clareiras no céu.
Mas por ora, vai chovendo moderadamente e até às 9 h já registados 20,8 mm.
De então para cá arrisco mais 5 mm. 
A temperatura nos 12,4º mas em breve começará a descer.
O vento ainda de sudoeste 
à volta dos 30 Km/h.
À espera do ar pós-frontal, sigo  a contemplar este  belo dia de Inverno .
E à tarde vou à beira-mar ver a preia-mar das 15 h. 
E amanhã, claro vou à serra...
Já com alguns períodos de sol espero algumas boas fotos para o álbum .
Veremos.l


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2008 às 10:33)

Bom dia

Acordei ao som de belas rajadas de vento que faziam estremecer os estoros de cima a baixo  e também ao som das gotas de chuva que neles batiam na altura.

Por agora o vento mantém-se moderado com rajadas fortes, apesar de eu só ter registado até agora uns estranhos 9,3 km/h 

Continua a chover, mas de satélite já se vê o fim da frente. Depois da Iolanda passar, bem podemos tremer de frio... 

Destaque ainda para as surpresas que esta depressão poderá e pode mesmo trazer, como alguns já referiram, para o final do dia de hoje / início de amanhã.


----------



## jonaslor (13 Dez 2008 às 10:44)

ZéCa disse:


> Bom dia! Vou hoje para Loriga. Como está aí a situação? Vestigios de neve?
> Xau




Bom dia pessoal.
Por aqui chove, sigo com 7,3ºC, nevoeiro.
Vou com 17,8mm acumulados. 

Quanto à neve existe sim vestígios nos montes. Segundo consegui apurar na madrugada de quinta-sexta nevava chuva com água na vila enquanto que na Portela do Arão e Selada juntou mesmo (900 e 950m).

Entretanto pode ser que amanhã chegue cá à vila.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2008 às 10:47)

Bom dia!

Por aqui vai chovendo moderado e levo acumulados 4,2mm de chuva até ao momento e a rajada mais forte de 37,4km/h a temperatura é de 12,8ºC e a humidade de 100%


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Dez 2008 às 10:50)

Bom dia!
Começou a descer a temperatura em Bragança


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2008 às 10:51)

tive, nesta noite, uma minima fria de 8.3Cº.
a frente quente entrou de madrugada e desde manhã  cedo chove por vezes moderado a temp agora é de 13.1Cº e a RH  é de 86%.
o vento é moderado e o mar ouve-se ao longe pelo que deve estar "bravo".
a minima absoluta na estação desde nov foi de uns gélidos 4Cº o que é absurdamente frio para a altura do ano ( mas ocoqueiro está bem) 
espero animação hoje e amanhã e vou tirar fotos para expor em breve.
boas e felicidades a todos


----------



## Brigantia (13 Dez 2008 às 10:54)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bom dia!
> Começou a descer a temperatura em Bragança



É verdade, e parece descer bem.
Depois de ter chegado aos 7,7ºC agora 6,7ºC.

Até agora a "Iolanda" já rendeu 15,8mm


----------



## Z13 (13 Dez 2008 às 11:02)

Hummm

Será que eu já tive a minha máxima??? *+7,8ºC* ás 10h40


Neste momento *+6,4ºC*


Já levo 11,6 mm de precipitação





________


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Dez 2008 às 11:04)

E Pronto:
-Por aqui rotação do vento nos ultimos 10 minutos :
Sopra agora de noroeste e mais forte ainda.
A temperatura já desceu nestes  10 minutos cerca de 1º.
O ar  mais frio pós-frontal começa agora a chegar à imbicta ,carago...
Venha ele.
Ainda chove e ainda o céu encoberto.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2008 às 11:10)

Por aqui continua o nevoeiro já levantou,com vento moderado S/SW.

Tempo actual 8.6ºc pressão 1009.3hpa 96%hrcom 2.0mm


----------



## Brigantia (13 Dez 2008 às 11:15)

Começam os problemas na A52.
Já neva bem na zona da Sanabria.
http://www.dgt.es/portal/informacion_carreteras/incidencias.do?accion=buscar&pag=1&ca=7&pr=&prs=25&tp1=1&tp3=3&od=0


Por aqui a temperatura continua a descer, agora 5,9ºC.


----------



## joaoj (13 Dez 2008 às 11:21)

Bom dia


Por aqui  3.8 graus e nada de neve...


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Dez 2008 às 11:21)

Depois da rotação do vento  rajadas fortes na casa dos 65 km/h.
E continua a descida da temperatura: 2.4º em meia hora.
Agora 10,0 º
Ainda chove, ainda céu encoberto.
Bravo : Isto começa a "aquecer" ...


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2008 às 11:23)

Bom Dia!

Por cá, noite com alguma chuva, e Temperatura Mínima de *9,6ºC*, pelas 00:51

Neste momento a chuva continua, e já contabilizo *7,4mm* de Precipitação!

Temperatura nos 15,6ºC
Humidade nos 98%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 28,1 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +1,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Dez 2008 às 11:25)

Chove moderadamente por Sines, desde as 10h.
A temperatura está nos *12,0 ºC* e o vento ainda não sopra muito forte.


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2008 às 11:31)

Por aqui recolhidos quase 10mm sempre a uma cadência suave.


----------



## DRC (13 Dez 2008 às 11:35)

Vai chovendo moderadamente por aqui, 
daqui a mais um pouco vamos passar a 
aguaceiros, espero que para aqui não sejam fracos.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2008 às 11:40)

Aqui tive a pouco uma nova rajada de 52,5km/h N e a precipitação acumulada vai em 6,3mm a chuva cai de forma regular e sempre igual  temperatura actual de 12,7ºC


----------



## iceworld (13 Dez 2008 às 11:50)

Chuva e vento aquela combinação terrífica para quem quer andar na rua.
Por aqui cerca de 20mm e rajada máxima de 27.5km. (segundo o underground de S. Silvestre)


----------



## rodrigom (13 Dez 2008 às 11:57)

por aqui está a chover muito e ah bastante vento


----------



## Almeida (13 Dez 2008 às 11:57)

Por aqui chuva e vento 

T: 13,9º


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2008 às 12:04)

A pressão cai a pique e vou com 1008hpa e a estação nova a dar temporal 

12,9ºC


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2008 às 12:11)

O vitamos reportou de Coimbra umas rajadas de vento muito fortes nos últimos minutos.


----------



## iceworld (13 Dez 2008 às 12:15)

Vince disse:


> O vitamos reportou de Coimbra umas rajadas de vento muito fortes nos últimos minutos.


Em jeito de despedida?
Parou a chuva e o vento abrandou!!
Deve começar a descer agora a temperatura.


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2008 às 12:19)

Por aqui vai chovendo com 6,7ºC.

Os solos começam a ficar saturados, algo que não via há já algum tempo.


----------



## StormFairy (13 Dez 2008 às 12:29)

Boas por aqui o cenário é este :

13,5º 

Pressão 1010.0 hpa e a descer
Vento - Rajada de 60.0 km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2008 às 12:35)

Por aqui continua a com menos intensidade,mas com vento moderado.

A temperatura ainda continua a subir 10.3ºc pressão desceu bem e continua 1005.9hpa e 3mm de chuva.


----------



## Bgc (13 Dez 2008 às 12:45)

Por aqui, agora não chove e há uma ligeira aberta. 5.5ºC agora.
Ao fundo, já se vê um novo e belo carregamento de neve em Montezinho e na Sanábria


----------



## ecobcg (13 Dez 2008 às 12:49)

Bom dia,

Por aqui chuvinha fraca mas constante durante toda a manhã!
O vento ainda está fraquito!

Neste momento sigo com 12,9ºC e com a pressão com tendência a descer!!Estava há pouco nos 1017 e baixou entretanto até aos 1015,7 hpa!


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2008 às 12:52)

iceworld disse:


> Chuva e vento aquela combinação terrífica para quem quer andar na rua.



Encharcado!
Foi como cheguei agora a casa depois dos afazeres rotineiros de Sábado de manhã.
A chuva não é muita. Cai fraca e miudinha. Mas o vento forte a muito forte impede que se abra qualquer guarda-chuva.

Estou com 7,2mm acumulados.
A temperatura está nos 13,4ºC.


----------



## Almeida (13 Dez 2008 às 12:58)

A temp está a descer bem . .

Ao 12.36 estavam 14,4 ( máxima do dia até agora ) e agora estão 12,8

descida de 1,6º


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2008 às 12:59)

Aqui continua aquela chuvinha miudinha mas intensa e constante batida a vento com uma rajada máxima até ao momento de 56,5km/h W...temperatura de 13,5ºC a subir e pressão de 1006hpa a descer e levo acumulados 7,3mm de chuva...  Para dizer a verdade esta frente estame a desiludir porque esperava mais chuva e vento


----------



## Brunomc (13 Dez 2008 às 13:02)

boa tarde 

por aqui tem estado a chover toda a manhã e ainda não parou..

desde chuva moderada a fraca..

o vento também esteve quase sempre moderado


de momento céu encoberto com chuva fraca e vento moderado

o freemeteo ainda prevê chuva forte para a minha localidade mas duvido..lol


----------



## WhiteHope (13 Dez 2008 às 13:09)

Chuva e ventos fortes aqui neste momento! 

Já há algumas "pequenas" inundações na cidade


----------



## trepkos (13 Dez 2008 às 13:11)

Aqui tem chovido toda a manhã fraca e moderada e agora o vento começou a mostrar umas rajadas


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2008 às 13:15)

Boas

Aqui a vala ao pé da minha casa já vai quase meio cheia (desculpem não ter fotos  )

O vento aumentou de intensidade e as rajadas também. Não chove agora mas o céu está muito coberto. Vamos esperar pela passagem total da frente, depois sim vem o vento na sua maior força e com ele os aguaceiros por vezes fortes 

Até agora, acumulei 12,6 mm


----------



## *Dave* (13 Dez 2008 às 13:16)

Por aqui continua a chover bem..
Tive uma manhã com muito nevoeiro e chuva fraquinha.

Neste momento:
T. *8,9ºC*
HR: *95%*
P: *1009,2mb/hPa*


----------



## squidward (13 Dez 2008 às 13:16)

Até agora nada de especial, Chuva fraca e algum Vento....normal para esta altura do ano. Ahh...e temperatura não baixou dos 9.0 e sendo que agora estão uns "quentes" 14.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2008 às 13:17)

Neste momento mais uma carga de  acompalhada de vento forte.

A temperatura continua a subir actual 11.3ºc pressão 1004.8hpa com 4.0mm de .


----------



## *Dave* (13 Dez 2008 às 13:24)

Parou um pouco agora de .

T: *9,4ºC*
HR: *95%*
P:* 1005,8mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2008 às 13:34)

Por aqui continua a malhar  com 11.4ºc  e 5.0mm.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2008 às 13:38)

O *Gilmet* relata que está um óptimo dia para andar de barco no rio Tejo!
Chuva fraca, vento moderado e ondulação forte.

-----------------

Por aqui a chuva fraca continua.
O vento sopra moderado a forte, por vezes muito forte de ONO.
A temperatura está nos 13,6ºC.
7,8mm acumulados.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2008 às 13:40)

Bom dia. Tive uma mínima de 10.6ºC, atingida às 2h26. A partir daí começou a subir.
Por aqui tem estado sempre a chover, muidinha mas incansável...
Sigo com 14.3ºC e 1011hpa de pressão, depois de ontem ter andado pelos 1023hpa...
Espero com curiosidade o que é que os nossos amigos brigantinos, serranos e raianos nos vão contar em relação à precipitação que venha mais logo...


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2008 às 13:42)

Dados Acuais:

Não chove
14,4º
1008 mb
94% HR
Vento moderado variável


----------



## *Dave* (13 Dez 2008 às 13:44)

Por aqui o céu está 5*.
A chuva vai caindo, mas cai muito de  lado, ou seja, entre o solo e a direcção de queda da chuva, deve fazer uns 45º... está mesmo a cair de lado, mas o vento até é fraco ...''

T: *9,7ºC*
HR: *95%*
P: *1005,1mb/hpa*


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2008 às 13:48)

Por aqui sol, algumas nuvens a oeste e 7,4ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Dez 2008 às 13:50)

Lá vem mais uma descarga  .

A temperatura está imóvel: *9,7ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2008 às 13:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Dezembro 2008*

Tá aqui uma ventania neste momento, que até mete medo  79.6 km/h até agora.


----------



## Brunomc (13 Dez 2008 às 14:00)

por aqui :

céu encoberto
vento moderado com rajadas
de momento não chove


----------



## João Soares (13 Dez 2008 às 14:03)

Até as 11horas tem chovido moderado e as vezes forte e já acumulei uns incriveis *45mm*

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado
Temp: *~12ºC*


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2008 às 14:06)

Aqui acabou a frente e o sol até já espreita ainda que tímido...tive uma rajada máxima agora de 62,5km/h NW a precipitação acumulado é de 8,4mm...temperatura actual de 14,1ºC


----------



## thunderboy (13 Dez 2008 às 14:06)

Bons dias
Hoje já acumulei 18mm.


----------



## jonaslor (13 Dez 2008 às 14:07)

parou agora de chover.
A temperatura já desce.
Temp:6.3 °C  	
Humidade: 	96% 	
Vento: OESTE 	
Pressão: 29.69pol (2.54 cm) / 1005.3hPa 	
Precipitação: 1.39pol (2.54 cm) / 35.3mm


Alguém me poderá responder se existe mesmo probabilidade de queda de neve nesta madrugada ou amanha para esta Zona?


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2008 às 14:09)

Mais um pico de 78.8 km/h, parece que ia voar tudo


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2008 às 14:16)

13.6Cº  aqui na lagoa com vento moderado com rajadas( as palmeiras contorcem-se e as arvores mais pequenas tb a chuva cai na horizontal) e chuva fraca a moderada o mar está crescido talvez com 3 a 4m


----------



## Mago (13 Dez 2008 às 14:18)

Muita chuva
14mm desde as 6h00  da manha
Agora 6ºC

Rajada maxima : 60km/h


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2008 às 14:23)

O vento está a virar para Noroeste.

Não chove agora.

14,9º
1007 mb (continua a descer)
91%
2 km/h N


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2008 às 14:26)

A temperatura tá a começar a descer  12.8ºC, tinha 14.8ºC há 20 minutos.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2008 às 14:32)

Nas próximas horas, vento e ondulação é sempre a aumentar!






-------------

Por aqui sigo com 12,3ºC e vento muito forte de ONO.
8,1mm acumulados.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2008 às 14:33)

Aqui ainda está a subir 14,3ºC com vento moderado


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2008 às 14:36)

Continua a descer, 12.2ºC o vento já acalmou mas deve mantar-se moderado


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2008 às 14:40)

Lightning disse:


> O vento está a virar para Noroeste.
> 
> Não chove agora.
> 
> ...



Voltou a chover.
O vento sopra muito forte agora.,de NO
14.8ºC, 1010hpa...
Que se passa com o teu anemómetro?


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2008 às 14:40)

Mr. Phillip, o anemómetro está bem, mas isto de vez em quando acalma.  Mas também quando volta o vento é em força 

Levantou-se bastante vento aqui agora. Neste momento 25 km/h N

Rajada de 31,3 km/h abocado (sempre é alguma coisa ) O céu está a limpar, mas de vez em quando escurece bastante. 

Pressão - 1008 mb
Temperatura - 14,8º


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2008 às 15:07)

Aguaceiro com vento forte e acentuada queda de temperatura. 4,9ºC por agora.


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2008 às 15:10)

está agora a passar a frente fria e a chuva é forte com vento moderado com rajadas
dentro de minutos a temperatura iniciará o declinio.......


----------



## squidward (13 Dez 2008 às 15:11)

finalmente o vento começou a soprar com força e a chuva começa a deixar de ser fraca


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2008 às 15:20)

Por aqui deixou de chover há um bocado mas o céu continua muito nublado.

A temperatura já começou a descer com a rotação do vento para W/NW e com rajadas.

Dados actuais 10.3ºc pressão 1005.2hpa 82%hr.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2008 às 15:22)

A pressão já vai nos 1008hpa, com 13.8ºC de temperatura...
Vai pingando por aqui, embora neste preciso momento não chova...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2008 às 15:25)

Espétaculo, estou com 11.8ºC


----------



## fsl (13 Dez 2008 às 15:32)

Em OEIRAS a Frente Fria passou cerca das 14:30/45 , tendo o Vento rodado de SW para NW e a TEMP caido 2º de  15º para 13º. No entanto o Ceu continuou encoberto e a HUM continua com valores acima de 90%.


----------



## NorthWind (13 Dez 2008 às 15:33)

Olá a todos! Aproveito assim este belo fim de semana chuvoso para me apresentar. Chamo-me Paulo e posso ser classificado com um meteomaluco , pelo que ja vi aqui em alguns posts. Sim, a curiosidade pelos fenómenos atmosféricos, o espreitar as trovoadas da janela quando nos diziam para vir para dentro, já vêm de longe. E a neve? Ai ai ..a neve. Felizmente quando fui estudar para Vila Real tive a oportunidade de me deliciar com belas paisagens nevadas. De visitas de estudo na escola ficam as recordações das serras de Montemuro e Montesinho. Vivo em Lisboa mas com família de origem nortenha, com histórias de longos Invernos onde nao se podia sair de casa para trabalhar, ou de ribeiras que galgavam as estradas da serra e das velhotas cuja primeira tarefa ao sair de casa era varrer a neve da entrada das casas...Resta-me ir acompanhando estes episódios de tempo instável à distância.Portanto eis-me aqui pronto a seguir com atenção esta nova depressão e ver os seus resultados.Cumprimentos a todo!!


----------



## João Soares (13 Dez 2008 às 15:35)

O céu está outra vez a ficar escuro

A temperatura ronda os *11ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (13 Dez 2008 às 15:38)

Pôr aqui parou de chover, mas o vento e o frio continuam.

T: *9,4ºC*
HR: *79%*
P: *1005,2mb/hPa*


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2008 às 15:40)

14.1Cº já desceu 0.3Cº e a maxima foi de 14.4Cº chove moderado com "pancadas" fortes e o vento está forte sendo que os pinheiros( 10 a 20m de altura) abanam violentamente agora vou ver o mar outra vez.....
amanhã  e esta noite ainda haverá mto mais


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Dez 2008 às 15:43)

Por Sines, temperatura de *12,0 ºC* com chuva moderada e contínua.


----------



## NorthWind (13 Dez 2008 às 15:48)

Ainda nao há novidades do Nordeste Transmontano?


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2008 às 15:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mais um pico de 78.8 km/h, parece que ia voar tudo



É verdade... Às 13:21 atingi os *75,1 km/h*

Desde as 00h, levo 9,4mm de Precipitação!

Temperatura a descer rapidamente, ao ritmo de -1,8ºC/h, estando nos 12,8ºC, actualmente!


----------



## ACalado (13 Dez 2008 às 15:59)

boas por aqui 7.4ºc começam a cair uns aguceiros que serão de neve na serra concerteza  a noite manha promete


----------



## *Dave* (13 Dez 2008 às 15:59)

Está a ficar mais claro. Por hoje, no que toca há chuva já não deve haver mais nada...

T: *9,0ºC* (a descer rápido)
HR:* 78%*
P: *1005,6mb/hPa*


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2008 às 16:00)

Aqui volta a chuviscar e a temperatura caiu dos 14,4ºC de máxima  para os actuais 12,2ºC o vento sopra moderado a forte com rajadas na casa dos 30/40km/h a rajada máxima continua nos 62,5km/h...precipitação acumulada de 8,4mm


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2008 às 16:04)

NorthWind disse:


> Olá a todos! Aproveito assim este belo fim de semana chuvoso para me apresentar. Chamo-me Paulo e posso ser classificado com um meteomaluco , pelo que ja vi aqui em alguns posts. Sim, a curiosidade pelos fenómenos atmosféricos, *o espreitar as trovoadas da janela quando nos diziam para vir para dentro, já vêm de longe.* Portanto eis-me aqui pronto a seguir com atenção esta nova depressão e ver os seus resultados.Cumprimentos a todo!!



Bem-vindo Paulo. Espero que gostes do fórum. O pessoal daqui é bastante fixe.  Quanto ao resto, junto-me a ti, pois sou um dos meteomalucos que mais ama trovoadas neste fórum (eu e tantos outros...) e que tem como opinião que não há melhor espectáculo do que assistir a essa demonstração da Natureza.

Nestem momento céu a escurecer e temperatura a baixar. 13,4º. 1008 mb.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Dez 2008 às 16:09)

Reparei que esta é a minha *mensagem n.º 1000* (uma média de 5,99 mensagens/dia).
A partir de agora, as mensagens que venha a escrever já terão todas 4 dígitos .
Parece que foi no outro dia que pensei "e se participasse mais no fórum? aproveito e arranjo uma estaçãozita..." 

Bem deixando a nostalgia de parte, neste momento sigo com:
T:* 8,8ºC*
HR:* 76%*


----------



## NorthWind (13 Dez 2008 às 16:17)

Eh eh, fixe que tenhas reparado no pormenor das trovoadas. O mais fixe é que o meu avô paterno tinha o hábito de olhar para o alto da serra e dizer " Hoje vai chover, o vento tá do lado do Marão" e o mais engraçado é que não se enganava porque enquanto ele ficava em casa as outras pessoas iam trabalhar para os campos mas depois tinham de voltar a correr pois chovia mesmo! 




Também me lembro de trovoadas passadas na aldeia durante o Verão (ao pé do Douro) em que o céu, depois de um dia de calor abrasador, começava a ficar cor-de-rosa, arroxeado ( incrivel) e de noite era acordado por uma mistura de trovões em que parecia algo gigante a rachar-se, vendavais e chuvadas, e no dia seguinte... o céu estava limpinho!  Daí não é de admirar que a padroeira das aldeias dakela área seja precisamente a que o povo diz protejer das trovoadas!


----------



## Z13 (13 Dez 2008 às 16:26)

NorthWind disse:


> Ainda nao há novidades do Nordeste Transmontano?



Para já temos *4ºC* e um intervalo na chuva.

Com esta ligeira aberta foi possível observar que Montesinho e a Sanábria, principalmente, já apresentavam muita acumulação de neve... Na sanábria já não se reconhecem as fragas e a vegetação... está completamente branca





________


----------



## Brigantia (13 Dez 2008 às 16:27)

Aproxima-se mais um aguaceiro. Será que já vamos ver os primeiros flocos do dia?!

Neste momento 3,9ºC mas vai baixar bastante quando começar a cair a precipitação.


----------



## NorthWind (13 Dez 2008 às 16:36)

Finalmente, novidades transmontanas! Saudaçoes!

Serão que os primeiros flocos estão a chegar? Qual será o primeiro local em Portugal a recebe-los?

Quanto à serra de Montesinho e Sanabria brancas...tirem fotos, please!


----------



## Brigantia (13 Dez 2008 às 16:38)

ups...parece que vai passar tudo ao lado...
Vamos esperar pelo próximo.

3,8ºC, 90%HR e 1002hPa.


----------



## vitamos (13 Dez 2008 às 16:38)

Por Coimbra, a chuva e o vento que de manhã se sentiram de forma muito intensa, acalmaram por agora. Neste momento nada de especial a  assinalar tirando o céu carregado.


----------



## DRC (13 Dez 2008 às 16:42)

Alguém sabe se as estradas 
da Serra da Estrela se encontram
de momento transitaveis?

Por aqui caiu um forte aguaceiro á pouco.


----------



## iceworld (13 Dez 2008 às 16:42)

Mau tempo em Portugal 


http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/pais/Nevao+cortou+acessos+a+Serra+da+Estrela.htm


----------



## *Dave* (13 Dez 2008 às 16:43)

continua a descer..


t: *8,4ºC*
hr: *75%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2008 às 16:43)

Por aqui o vento se faz favorcom altas rajadasmáxima 40km/h.

A temperatura vai descendo actual 9.2ºc e o céu continua por vezes muito nublado.quanto há precipitação deste evento só rendeu ainda até agora 5.5mm,esperava mais!


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2008 às 16:51)

Não chove agora, mas a qualquer momento pode cair mais uma carga.
Temperatura nuns aborrecidos 13.3ºC e 1009hpa de pressão (parou de descer essa).


----------



## NorthWind (13 Dez 2008 às 16:51)

Já cá faltavam as noticias do suposto "mau" tempo...


----------



## Brigantia (13 Dez 2008 às 16:57)

Os radares mostram precipitação na zona de Vinhais e Miranda do Douro, já será neve?

3,4ºC e 89%HR


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2008 às 17:00)

Céu a limpar.
13,1º
1008 mb
81%
Vento fraco.


----------



## DRC (13 Dez 2008 às 17:03)

O céu está a tornar-se cada vez mais limpo
quanto a vento, ele aqui sopra fraco, 
ou mesmo muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2008 às 17:10)

Isto por aqui parece que o vento quer levar tudo na frentehá mais de vinte minutos que estou a ser bombardeado com rajadas de vento sempre entre os 30/40km/h..

O céu continua muito nublado com 8.9ºc.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2008 às 17:20)

*Dave* disse:


> Reparei que esta é a minha *mensagem n.º 1000* (uma média de 5,99 mensagens/dia).
> A partir de agora, as mensagens que venha a escrever já terão todas 4 dígitos .
> Parece que foi no outro dia que pensei "e se participasse mais no fórum? aproveito e arranjo uma estaçãozita..."



Muitos Parabéns pela 1000ª Mensagem *Dave*!!


Neste momento tenho 11,8ºC de Temperatura

Humidade nos 88%
Pressão a 1009 hPa
Vento nos 13,0 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,8ºC, tendo já chegado aos -2,6ºC/h


----------



## dgstorm (13 Dez 2008 às 17:22)

Por aqui 8.8ºC céu negro e a chover !


----------



## vinc7e (13 Dez 2008 às 17:28)

dgstorm disse:


> Por aqui 8.8ºC céu negro e a chover !



aqui mm ao lado 7.5ºC e sempre a descer


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2008 às 17:29)

12.8Cº e a frente já passou nao chove
o vento continua moderado a forte e o mar está com 4m ....esperemos pela noite e pelo dia de amanhã


----------



## Fil (13 Dez 2008 às 17:32)

Aqui 2,3ºC e a descer. No entanto o céu está pouco nublado, com as habituais nuvens estancadas nas serras que rodeiam a cidade. Até agora registei 17,8 mm de precipitação.


----------



## godzila (13 Dez 2008 às 17:34)

bma agora por aqui tenho o ceu com algumas abertas, poucas.
a temperatura anda nos 6.3ºC mas não quer vescer dali
vamos a ver no que isto vai dar


----------



## DMartins (13 Dez 2008 às 18:03)

Por cá temos umas "descargas" líquidas jeitosas... Por vezes de granizo.
A temperatura situava-se à pouco nos 7º.


----------



## Bgc (13 Dez 2008 às 18:03)

1.6 graus. 
Aguardo os primeiros flocos


----------



## NorthWind (13 Dez 2008 às 18:04)

Nestas alturas para ter a certeza da chegada ou não da neve às localidades mais elevadas nas montanhas....nada como telefonar!  Lembro-me que fiz isso quando estudava em Vila Real e teve a sua piada na altura. Procurei com uns amigos nas paginas brancas o número de qq pessoa que morasse numa aldeia na serra do Alvão e de lá ouvi um " tou xim?" de uma velhota mto simpatica que disse k a neve vinha misturada com a neve. Lindo!


----------



## dgstorm (13 Dez 2008 às 18:05)

vinc7e disse:


> aqui mm ao lado 7.5ºC e sempre a descer



Em que zona moras mesmo ?
Por aqui 7,9ºC agora.


----------



## jpaulov (13 Dez 2008 às 18:15)

neve?!!!....
para já temos uma fantástica lua cheia....:


----------



## Sirilo (13 Dez 2008 às 18:17)

Em Belmonte chove e estão 6,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2008 às 18:19)

Por aqui o vento já acalmou os ânimos,foram 45 minutos se faz favormáxima do dia 45km/h,isto nas terras altas os pinheiros é vê-los cair com rajadas de 90/100km/h.

O céu continua nublado com 8.3ºc.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Dez 2008 às 18:22)

V.R.S.A

Dia cinzento marcado por chuva miudinha e agora mais moderada... Vento e mar num alvoroso total... Nada assinalar ainda deste evento


----------



## NorthWind (13 Dez 2008 às 18:44)

os nuestros hermanos têm sempre mais sorte..snif  

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20081213/ocho-comunidades-alerta-por-nieve/206514.shtml


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2008 às 18:47)

NorthWind disse:


> Nestas alturas para ter a certeza da chegada ou não da neve às localidades mais elevadas nas montanhas....nada como telefonar!  Lembro-me que fiz isso quando estudava em Vila Real e teve a sua piada na altura. Procurei com uns amigos nas paginas brancas o número de qq pessoa que morasse numa aldeia na serra do Alvão e de lá ouvi um " tou xim?" de uma velhota mto simpatica que disse k a neve vinha misturada com a neve. Lindo!




Nunca me ocorrera tal coisa.
Mais um alfacinha com raízes nas serras do norte.
Desde já, bem-vindo ao fórum 

--------

Por aqui há boas abertas no céu, mas não deve ser por muito tempo.







A temperatura está nos 9,8ºC, a humidade nos 82%.
A precipitação acumulada é de 8,3mm.

---------

Ah! Parabéns *Dave* pelo 1000º post!


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2008 às 18:58)

nada de chuva e vento fraco T.actual 12.3Cº 
esperemos por domingo......


----------



## Sirilo (13 Dez 2008 às 19:00)

NorthWind disse:


> os nuestros hermanos têm sempre mais sorte..snif
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20081213/ocho-comunidades-alerta-por-nieve/206514.shtml



Têm sorte! Tb queria


----------



## Sirilo (13 Dez 2008 às 19:03)

Gilmet disse:


> Muitos Parabéns pela 1000ª Mensagem *Dave*!!
> 
> 
> Neste momento tenho 11,8ºC de Temperatura
> ...




Parabéns!!!
Eu aínda tenho mt q teclar e aprender para aí chegar!


----------



## jonaslor (13 Dez 2008 às 19:06)

sigo coom céu nublado.
3,6 ºC


----------



## NorthWind (13 Dez 2008 às 19:06)

AnDré disse:


> Nunca me ocorrera tal coisa.
> Mais um alfacinha com raízes nas serras do norte.
> Desde já, bem-vindo ao fórum
> 
> ...




Obrigado! Mas olha que alfacinhas com raizes no norte é algo relativamente comum. 

E o mais engraçado no meio disto tudo é k estamos no mesmo concelho:  pelo k vejo estás na Arroja e eu na Pontinha!  Também ja la tinhas um post pelas fotos na Varzea da Serra caso nao tenhas visto! 

Saudações!


----------



## João Soares (13 Dez 2008 às 19:08)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *10,1ºC*

E ja agora, parabéns ao *Dave* pelo seu 1000ºpost... Só faltam 500post's para seres Cumulonimbus


----------



## ecobcg (13 Dez 2008 às 19:28)

Após chover todo o dia sem parar, parece que agora acalmou, tanto o vento como a chuva!


----------



## dgstorm (13 Dez 2008 às 19:30)

Por aqui 6,5ºC a descer.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2008 às 19:35)

Olá

Estou a escrever a partir da Guarda: neste momento destaco o vento com rajadas muito fortes, céu parcialmente nublado mas deixando ver a Lua e o termómetro da Farmácia Rego marca 2 ºC (nada que não seja suportável).

Vim de Estremoz esta tarde, tendo apanhado muita chuva só entre Estremoz e Portalegre (entre as 14h00 e as 15h00). A partir da Covilhã aguaceiros fracos.

Foi possível ver, a partir do Fundão, o manto branco que já cobre a Serra da Estrela; no entanto, a partir dos 800/900 metros de altitude predomina muito nevoeiro.


----------



## Brigantia (13 Dez 2008 às 19:40)

Bragança (S. Tiago): 3,1ºC, 86%HR e 1002hPa.
Neste momento céu muito nublado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Dez 2008 às 19:41)

Boa Noite

Por aqui hoje o dia foi marcado pela chuva moderada e pelo vento forte durante a manhã e tarde, neste momento o céu está com grandes abertas e estão 10.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2008 às 20:04)

Céu nublado e 3,2ºC. Ainda há pouco ocorreu um curto aguaceiro.


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2008 às 20:08)

Céu totalmente limpo e vento nulo 

11,9º
1009 mb
74% HR


----------



## Acardoso (13 Dez 2008 às 20:10)

boa noite malta...
por aqui chove muito e esta um frio do caneco...
(estou sem estaçao, por isso nao posso dar mais informaçoes)


----------



## Acardoso (13 Dez 2008 às 20:12)

acabei de falar com o nosso amigo JPMARTINS, o safado esta em vila nova de cerveira...diz que esta a chover forte e esta muita trovoada
diz que esta debaixo de fogo ganda maluco


----------



## FSantos (13 Dez 2008 às 20:13)

Conto-vos o susto que a "Iolanda" me pregou;

Aconteceu há precisamente duas horas: subia eu o Marão (pelo IP4-direcção V. Real) e junto à saída para Ansiães começa a cair uma valente saraivada que rapidamente se tornou em neve. Digo-vos, é assustador! A estrada ficou em dois minutos coberta com um manto muitissimo escorregadio. Temperatura a rondar 2ºC. Era ver todos a patinar... Muitos carros que abrandaram para observar o fenómeno não conseguiran arrancar de novo.
Carros novos com controlo de tracção estavam tão parados como os outros.
Com o piso assim só com pneus com pregos ou correntes.

Rapidamente dei a volta e ala para casa. Na estalagem do Marão nevava bem, pelo menos durante aquele bocado.

Ah, na estrada estalagem-alto de espinho havia destroços de árvores por todos os lados e muitos ramos partidos no meio da floresta...

"Iolanda" mal dispostinha....

P.S. Nem brigada de transito/protecção civil/limpa neves à vista naquela zona.


----------



## Turista (13 Dez 2008 às 20:13)

Por aqui, 9,8ºC.
Hoje de tarde choveu em abundância...  Tempo perfeitamente invernoso.


----------



## vinc7e (13 Dez 2008 às 20:14)

dgstorm disse:


> Em que zona moras mesmo ?
> Por aqui 7,9ºC agora.



moro em Turiz 

e tu?


----------



## DMartins (13 Dez 2008 às 20:21)

Onde estou neste momento não tenho estação, mas posso-vos dizer que a temperatura desceu abruptamente depois do último aguaceiro...
Os amigos de Braga é que poderão informar a temperatura, mas se baixar mais uns 2º...


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Dez 2008 às 20:28)

O problema é que a precipitação não quer nada com Bragança...já tou farto de ir à janela!


----------



## vinc7e (13 Dez 2008 às 20:30)

DMartins disse:


> Onde estou neste momento não tenho estação, mas posso-vos dizer que a temperatura desceu abruptamente depois do último aguaceiro...
> Os amigos de Braga é que poderão informar a temperatura, mas se baixar mais uns 2º...




neste momento 7.1º 

se baixar uns 4 ou 5ºC é que era.....


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2008 às 20:32)

_Criança morre arrastada por uma onda

Uma criança de 10 anos faleceu depois de ter sido arrastada por uma onda quando pescava com o pai na Doca do Cavacas, na zona oeste do Funchal.

Segundo fonte dos Bombeiros Municipais do Funchal, uma onda mais alta terá arrastado o pai e o filho, que não sabiam nadar, quando ao início da tarde pescava naquele local, tendo sido infrutíferos os esforços do progenitor para socorrer a criança devido à forte agitação marítima.

O menino acabou por morrer e o corpo foi resgatado pelo SANAS (socorro a náufragos) que o transportou até ao porto do Funchal, tendo o cadáver sido levado para o Instituto de Medicina Legal, que funciona no edifício do Hospital Central do Funchal, pelos Bombeiros Municipais.

No local estiveram ainda elementos dos bombeiros Voluntários Madeirenses, da Emir (Equipa Médica de Intervenção Rápida) e agentes da PSP.

O arquipélago da Madeira está em situação de alerta amarelo, tendo a Capitania do Porto do Funchal emitido um aviso de agitação marítima forte, recomendando que todas as embarcações permaneçam nos portos de abrigo._

*Fonte - JN*

Criança morre arrastada por uma onda - JN


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2008 às 20:39)

Boas...aqui pelo interior neste momento está tudo calmo,vento parou,o céu pouco nublado e com 7.5ºc.


----------



## dgstorm (13 Dez 2008 às 20:41)

Caiu um breve aguaceiro de granizo e agora chove copiosamente com granizo à mistura.
sigo com 7.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (13 Dez 2008 às 20:41)

A bocado caiu um pequeno aguaceiro fraco
O pulviometro não registou nada

Temp: *~9,6ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Dez 2008 às 20:42)

Já por Moscavide, temperatura de *10,2 ºC* e céu pouco nublado.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado e o céu está a nublar novamente.


----------



## dgstorm (13 Dez 2008 às 20:43)

vinc7e disse:


> moro em Turiz
> 
> e tu?



Mesmo em frente ao quartel dos Bombeiros de Vila Verde


----------



## NorthWind (13 Dez 2008 às 20:43)

FSantos disse:


> Conto-vos o susto que a "Iolanda" me pregou;
> 
> Aconteceu há precisamente duas horas: subia eu o Marão (pelo IP4-direcção V. Real) e junto à saída para Ansiães começa a cair uma valente saraivada que rapidamente se tornou em neve. Digo-vos, é assustador! A estrada ficou em dois minutos coberta com um manto muitissimo escorregadio. Temperatura a rondar 2ºC. Era ver todos a patinar... Muitos carros que abrandaram para observar o fenómeno não conseguiran arrancar de novo.
> Carros novos com controlo de tracção estavam tão parados como os outros.
> ...



Pelos vistos escapaste-te de boa Fsantos! 
Obrigado pelas novidades de neve aí no Norte. Em relação aos limpa neves..no coments...uma vez estive mais de uma hora parado no Marão por 1 cm de neve...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Dez 2008 às 20:43)

Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Instável - «Iolanda» 13/14 Dezembro 2008 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Na minha modesta opinião, acho que o que se vai passar, será apenas uma situção tipica de outono inverno, passagem frente fria...chuva...dps aguaceiros...mais frio...neve nas terras "altas"...normalissimo. Nada tem que ver com o passado 29.11. A esse nivel, penso que desta vez a metade E da PI será a mais abrangida pela queda de neve. here
__________________
"A cada vento, o seu tempo"


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2008 às 20:49)

ceu pouco nublado....e as trovoadas onde estao????????? o CAPE  e o LI até nem estão assim tão desfavoraveis.....esperemos
estao 12.2Cº e 90% de RH


----------



## godzila (13 Dez 2008 às 20:53)

supondo que os amantes me teiorologia tambem gostão de astronomia, venho diser que á 15 anos que não inhamos um luar tão forte como o de hoje.
a lua está a 30 lim kilometros mais perto da terra do que o costume,
a quem tem o céo limpo e não tem muita eluminação artificial é uma noite muito muito linda, eu com 20 anos nunca vi nada igual
vale a pena ira á porta de casa ver a lua cheia, mais cheia que o costume
quanto ao tempo aqui céu pouco nublaco e 5.2ºC

http://www.publico.clix.pt/


----------



## Stormrider (13 Dez 2008 às 20:57)

[/URL][/IMG]                                                                                                 A estação da minha terra(Paredes de Coura,no Alto Minho)ja´leva 46,2mm hoje e 154mm este mês.


----------



## storm (13 Dez 2008 às 20:58)

Esta Iolanda trouxe bons niveis de precipitação, toda a manha a chover (poucas foram as paragens) de tarde choveu até as 15:30 sempre em ritmo moderado/fraco.
O vento esteve fraco/moderado com rajadas algo fortes da parte de tarde (este belo vento que fez faltar a luz, toda a tarde sem luz)

Os terrenos já estão bem compostos de agua, pelo menos ja vão abaixo


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2008 às 21:05)

Isto está a arrefecer bem, já vou com uns frios 11,2º e 1009 mb. O vento é nulo. Vem aí um aguaceiro a caminho, vamos ver no que dá. 79% HR.


----------



## João Soares (13 Dez 2008 às 21:14)

Volta a chuva,e quando parar de chover vou ver quanto e que precipitou

Temp: *~9,8ºC*


----------



## godzila (13 Dez 2008 às 21:15)

já virão a lua???
entõ é ou não linda??


----------



## João Soares (13 Dez 2008 às 21:33)

Registei de precipitação *~0,1mm*

Temp: 8,8ºC
Céu pouco nublado
A lua ta muito brilhante


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2008 às 21:34)

a lua tá linda mas o céu limpo
ainda to naquela de tar a pensar que vou acordar no meio de uma trovoada ou fotografar, amanhã , cb´s e bigornas estratosfericas


----------



## Minho (13 Dez 2008 às 21:42)

Por Melgaço, 6.5ºC, 31mm registados até ao momento, caem alguns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Sirilo (13 Dez 2008 às 21:51)

Nada de lua aqui em Belmonte. Não chove e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## dgstorm (13 Dez 2008 às 21:54)

Por aqui sigo com 5.0ºC !


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2008 às 22:00)

Chuva com 3,1ºC por agora.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2008 às 22:03)

Pela Guarda mantem-se o vento forte com rajadas, temperatura nos 2 ºC e a Lua vai aparecendo de vez em quando com um intenso "luar". Não há precipitação.


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2008 às 22:06)

Temperatura estranhamente a subir e bem. 11,8º agora. 

1009 mb, céu muito nublado, levantou-se algum vento. 76% HR 

Se alguém vir trovoada que dê o alarme


----------



## godzila (13 Dez 2008 às 22:10)

bem,como o céu está nublado e não dá para apreciar bem o fenómeno lunar que hoje temos sobre nós, envio esta imagem que eu tirei e comparei com outro luar de outro dia qualquer, só para verem a diferença do tamanho aparente da lua que provoca o aumento do brilho.






desculpem eu fugir ao tema fundamental do fórum, mas foi irresistível...


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2008 às 22:14)

Neste momento tenho 10,5ºC, estagnados...

Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 10,8 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,9ºC

Há pouco, caiu um Aguaceiro fraco, mas mantenho os 9,4mm


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2008 às 22:14)

godzila disse:


> desculpem eu fugir ao tema fundamental do fórum, mas foi irresistível...




Já há desde ontem um tópico no fórum sobre esta Lua cheia e na secção correcta, em Astronomia:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/astronomia/astronomia-2008-a-1762-3.html#post104290

Se tiraste essas fotografias agradecia que partilhasses uma versão maior das mesmas no tópico em questão.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2008 às 22:17)

*Precipitação acumulada (em mm) entre as 18h00 de ontem e as 18h00 de hoje*

Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 35.7  
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 29.0  
Ovar/Maceda (22 m) 28.0  
Portalegre (590 m) 25.0  
Coimbra (179 m) 23.1  
Vila Real (562 m) 22.0  
Viseu (644 m) 20.7  
Monte Real (54 m) 19.0  
Lissabon/Geof (95 m) 17.0  
Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 15.0  
Braganca (692 m) 14.3  
Beja (247 m) 14.0  
Lisbon (105 m) 12.0  
Sintra/Granja (130 m) 12.0  
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 11.0  
Evora (246 m) 10.0  
Faro (8 m) 9.0  
Montijo (11 m) 8.0  
Sagres (26 m) 8.0  
Cabo Carvoeiro (34 m) 8.0  
Castelo Branco (384 m) 6.0  
Lajes/Terceira (54 m) 1.0  
Angra do Heroismo (76 m) 1.0  
Flores (29 m) 0.7  
Funchal/Madeira (49 m) 0.3  
Horta (62 m) 0.1  
Porto Santo (82 m) 0.1 

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Fernando (13 Dez 2008 às 22:25)

O freemeteo diz que está a nevar em Bragança... Alguém confirma?

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=15&gid=9006589&la=1


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2008 às 22:30)

Fernando disse:


> O freemeteo diz que está a nevar em Bragança... Alguém confirma?
> 
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=15&gid=9006589&la=1




Não levem a sério o freemeteo, ou melhor, observem com atenção o que lá diz:

_Station reporting LEON/VIRGEN DEL CAM at 124.39 Km from BRAGANCA. Elevation: 914m _

Traduzindo, como o freemeteo não tem dados de Bragança, foi buscar os mais próximos, em Leon, a 124km de distância ... Ora lá deve estar a nevar obviamente, em Bragança é que ainda não.


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2008 às 22:36)

Aqui agora nem chove. Neste momento 3,0ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Dez 2008 às 22:45)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui (Montijo) estão *10.9ºC*, ceu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2008 às 23:03)

Chuva e 3,0ºC. Não passa disto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Dez 2008 às 23:06)

A temperatura estagnou nos *10,0 ºC* e não chove.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2008 às 23:11)

Boas, por aqui, tarde chuvosa e com vento forte a acompanhar, ainda deu uns 9 mm, desde das 18 horas nunca mais choveu, mas o céu continua nublado.


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Dez 2008 às 23:13)

Hoje foi uma manha agitada em termos climaticos aqui em Odivelas  
Hoje foi um bom dia para a saturação dos solos, e ainda bem! 
Vento esse fez se sentir mais de manha, como era de esperar, a intensidade foi de fraca a moderada, com rajadas fortes!
A partir das 15:00 h mais ou menos o céu passou de encoberto a muito nublado com abertas.  O vento e precipitação diminuiram de intensidade!
Sigo com 9.8 cº
O vento sopra de Noroeste fraco!

Hoje só me resta desejar sorte ao pessoal das terras altas, norte e centro nas zonas com mais de 1300/1400 metros de altitude... 
Esperemos que esta mini Helena não se mostre tão "mini" quanto isso 
A opurtunidade em termos de precipitação vai durar até segunda, embora fraco dará certamente ou não tão certamente quanto isso, neve nas cotas a mais de 1300 metros na madrugada de sabado, e 600/800 metros na madrugada de domingo e talvez manha de segunda.

Boa noite pessoal


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2008 às 23:14)

Caiu um pouco a temperatura. 

2,5ºC e chuva.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2008 às 23:19)

Temporal em Matosinhos!
Em directo no jogo Leixões-Benfica!


----------



## Minho (13 Dez 2008 às 23:24)

Melgaço

Depois da noite bastante calma, uma descarga eléctrica e chove moderado, temperatura 6.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Dez 2008 às 23:29)

AnDré disse:


> Temporal em Matosinhos!
> Em directo no jogo Leixões-Benfica!



Deu para ver bem isso via TV. 

---

Por cá, a temperatura vai descendo e estou agora com *9,7 ºC* e uma humidade de *74 %*.


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2008 às 23:30)

A temperatura ora sobe ora desce. 11,3º 

Céu alternado entre o muito nublado e o pouco nublado. 10 km/h NE

1009 mb, 76% HR, 13,5 mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## Minho (13 Dez 2008 às 23:33)

Interessante como na imagem satelite as nuvens nem parece terem um grande desenvolvimento vertical, mas por aqui já foram duas descargas eléctricas.


----------



## NunoBrito (13 Dez 2008 às 23:33)

Temperatura exterior: 8,2ºc
Humidade relativa: 83%
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): 6,8ºc
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill:9ºc
Pressão: 1007hPa
Velocidade do vento:0,7 Km/h - SO


----------



## Fil (13 Dez 2008 às 23:36)

Por aqui já cai neve, ainda tem um pouco de água misturada mas é mais neve que água. A temperatura está em 2,0ºC. Deve ser coisa de pouca dura, veremos....


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2008 às 23:37)

Neste momento tenho 10,2ºC, após uma descida aos 9,9ºC!

Humidade nos 78%
Pressão a 1009 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,1ºC/h


Uma foto desta tarde!


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2008 às 23:37)

Minho disse:


> Interessante como na imagem satelite as nuvens nem parece terem um grande desenvolvimento vertical, mas por aqui já foram duas descargas eléctricas.



Minho, não sei se esta imagem confirma a tua informação, mas de qualquer maneira aqui vai. Isto tudo foi há menos de uma hora, como se pode verificar na legenda da imagem: 






E mais a norte, já em Espanha, também já foram registadas duas ou três, embora que mal se perçebam na imagem.

Esperemos todos que esta noite traga mais surpresas dessas.


----------



## Brigantia (13 Dez 2008 às 23:39)

Temperatura a descer mas ainda parece ser só chuva...deve virar neve dentro de pouco tempo.

2,3ºC e 89%HR.


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2008 às 23:39)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui já cai neve, ainda tem um pouco de água misturada mas é mais neve que água. A temperatura está em 2,0ºC. Deve ser coisa de pouca dura, veremos....



 aqui ainda é só chuva.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2008 às 23:45)

NorthWind disse:


> Pelos vistos escapaste-te de boa Fsantos!
> Obrigado pelas novidades de neve aí no Norte. Em relação aos limpa neves..no coments...uma vez estive mais de uma hora parado no Marão por 1 cm de neve...



Se quiserem fotos do Marão com neve, que não vos falte nada...
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-no-marao-29-de-novembro-de-2008-a-2765.html


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Dez 2008 às 23:46)

Estive agora mesmo no santuário da Serra de Nogueira, nevava a partir do cruzamento do Ip4, junto ao santuário havia alguma acumulação....1 ou 2 cm e o termómetro do meu carro marcava -1,5º. Mas notei que a cota estava a descer na viagem do regresso estando aproximadamente nos 750m.


----------



## Fil (13 Dez 2008 às 23:46)

Pois, foi só diminuir a intensidade da precipitação para agora ser mais chuva que neve. Gotas de chuva com flocos pelo meio. E este vento não ajuda mesmo nada... Temperatura de 1,9ºC.


----------



## Lightning (13 Dez 2008 às 23:47)

Vejam bem isto:

_*Mais de 3.000 carros presos na neve em Madrid*

Mais de 3.000 carros ficaram este sábado presos na neve em Madrid, numa gigantesca fila em plena estrada nacional. O nevão tornou impossível qualquer desvio para outras estradas

Espanha assistiu este sábado um dos maiores nevões de sempre, com a tempestade a criar uma gigantesca fila de carros perto de Madrid, que afectou mais de 3.000 carros na estrada M-601.

Foram 20 quilómetros de carros parados, num e noutro sentido da auto-estrada. Os automóveis não tinham qualquer hipótese de fuga, uma vez que todas as saídas e estradas que se seguiam à M-601, de Navacerrada estavam também cobertas de neve.

O pior momento foi a partir das 17h00, quando milhares de turistas e esquiadores deixaram a estância de Navacerrada, a cerca de 50 kms da capital espanhola, encerrada a essa hora.

Os automóveis, a maioria sem correntes, tiveram de aguardar por um limpa-neves, que abriu apenas uma via, seguindo-se uma lenta marcha em direcção à capital.

A Comunidade de Madrid activou o nível 1 de emergência devido à neve, pedindo aos habitantes da região para não saírem de carro a não ser que seja absolutamente necessário.

*A neve está a cair em Espanha a altitudes de apenas 400 metros em várias regiões, muito abaixo do normal, que são 800 a mil metros.*

In Sol_

3000 carros presos na neve em Madrid

É de salientar a última parte...


----------



## Turista (13 Dez 2008 às 23:47)

Por aqui 10,1ºC, 89% e 1005.2 hPa.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2008 às 23:54)

Os _nuestros hermanos_ são uns garganeiros, ficam com a neve toda...


----------



## Minho (13 Dez 2008 às 23:55)

O que parece que aconteceu realmente foi que os madrilenos foram em peso esquiar/passear para Navacerrada sem levarem correntes e foram surpreendidos por um nevão na altura em que regressavam. Com milhares de carros presos deve ser tarefa árdua para um limpa-neves fazer a sua tarefa.

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2008/12/13/madrid/1229195716.html


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2008 às 23:55)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura 7.2ºc pressão 1006.1hpa 75%hr.


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2008 às 23:58)

Vai nevando por aqui com 2,4ºC.


----------



## jonaslor (14 Dez 2008 às 00:02)

Por aqui vai chovendo misturada com neve.
sigo com 2,3ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Dez 2008 às 00:04)

V.R.S.A

Nada assinalar, ceu intercalado com muito nublado e pouco nublado e vento agora de Oeste...

De resto pasmaceira..


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2008 às 00:04)

Dan disse:


> Vai nevando por aqui com 2,4ºC.




Por aqui nada, mas a noite promete ser longa por Bragança.

A cota está a descer bastante

2,2ºC e 91%HR


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2008 às 00:06)

Brigantia disse:


> Por aqui nada, mas a noite promete ser longa por Bragança.
> 
> A cota está a descer bastante
> 
> 2,2ºC e 91%HR



Agora abrandou e já só chove. 2,0ºC por agora.


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2008 às 00:12)

Lightning disse:


> Minho, não sei se esta imagem confirma a tua informação, mas de qualquer maneira aqui vai. Isto tudo foi há menos de uma hora, como se pode verificar na legenda da imagem



Estão aqui as descargas na última hora, no Alto Minho


----------



## rogers (14 Dez 2008 às 00:13)

Não era suposto estar mais frio?


----------



## ppereira (14 Dez 2008 às 00:15)

Aqui pela Guarda vai chuvendo e caindo água/neve.
a temp estagnou desde as 20h00 no 1ºC 

não me parece que aconteça nada de especial durante a noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2008 às 00:17)

Por aqui comecou a  com 6.4ºc.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Dez 2008 às 00:19)

Aqui a temperatura mantem-se nos 10.9ºC, mas com uma alteração, deixou de estar ceu pc nublado e começou a chuver....


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2008 às 00:32)

Cai agora um Aguaceiro Forte, por aqui!

Temperatura nos 10,9ºC e Vento nos 41,4 km/h


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2008 às 00:33)

Em pouco mais de 10 segundos caíram 0,4mm!
Um aguaceiro rápido e forte.

O vento, que estava fraco, sopra agora forte de norte e com rajadas.

Está a animar!


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Dez 2008 às 00:36)

Ola. Por aqui vive um dia bem agitado e só agora tenho oportunidade de vir aqui. Registo agora 10-7c e desde as 4 da tarde que não chove em almada.


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2008 às 00:36)

rogers disse:


> Não era suposto estar mais frio?



É suposto ele ir entrando durante a noite.







O IM coloca a cota de neve para esta noite e inicio da manhã entre os 600 e os 800m.


----------



## Fil (14 Dez 2008 às 00:37)

Neve moderada neste momento, até já acumula!! 

1,7ºC


----------



## ppereira (14 Dez 2008 às 00:37)

quando já estava a perder a esperança, eis que começa a nevar
a temp segue perto de 1º mas a nevar,
a cota na beira alta deve rondar os 900/1000m


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2008 às 00:38)

Fil disse:


> Neve moderada neste momento, até já acumula!!
> 
> 1,7ºC



Aqui 2,0ºc e também vai nevando, mas ainda é muito molhada.


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2008 às 00:41)

Aqui também já está a nevar

2,1ºC e 89%HR


----------



## Z13 (14 Dez 2008 às 00:43)

Por aqui também já aparece! Mas ainda estou com *+2,2ºC*


________


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Dez 2008 às 00:44)

mais uma vez os sortudos do costume 

6ºc


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Dez 2008 às 00:46)

e aqui está. A chuvinha que passou pelo gil e pelo andré. Chove bem e o vento aumentou de intensidade. 10.8c


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Dez 2008 às 00:48)

aliás aumentou e de que maneira. As janelas estão loucas lool 1009 hpa


----------



## Gerofil (14 Dez 2008 às 00:50)

Já neva na Guarda desde há cerca de meia hora, embora seja ainda de forma ligeira que não dá para acumular no solo. Mantem-se o vento forte com rajadas.


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2008 às 00:50)

Já parou e o céu está a ficar com poucas nuvens.

2,0ºC e  89%HR.


----------



## Fil (14 Dez 2008 às 00:52)

Brigantia disse:


> Já parou e o céu está a ficar com poucas nuvens.



Aqui ainda não parou mas de facto já consigo ver estrelas e não deve tardar muito em parar, eu vi logo que iria ser de pouca dura... 

1,5ºC


----------



## bewild (14 Dez 2008 às 01:00)

Boas noites!! Sou novo aqui no forum e também devo dizer q até à bem pouco tempo não o conhecia.. Pelo q vejo há bastantes entusiastas como eu pelos fenómenos da natureza.. Desde já os meus parabéns! Sei q provavelmente este não é o sitio certo para fazer a apresentação mas quando tiver oportunidade fá-lo hei no local correcto.. Agora falando em coisa sérias alguém acredita na queda de neve na serra de montejunto?? Altitude 658m haverá cota para isso??


----------



## Gerofil (14 Dez 2008 às 01:02)

Já neva com grande intensidade; ficou tudo branco em 5 minutos. Vou tirar umas fotografias e volto logo mais ...


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2008 às 01:03)

Gerofil disse:


> Já neva com grande intensidade; ficou tudo branco em 5 minutos. Vou tirar umas fotografias e volto logo mais ...






Aqui vamos aguardar pelas próximas nuvens.

1,8ºC e 90%HR


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Dez 2008 às 01:05)

Malta sortuda... Não me posso queixar, que há 15 dias também tive sorte...
Por aqui uns míseros 10.5ºC e 1009 hpa.
Não chove de momento...
Até amanhã


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2008 às 01:07)

Gerofil disse:


> Já neva com grande intensidade; ficou tudo branco em 5 minutos. Vou tirar umas fotografias e volto logo mais ...



Que pontaria Gerofil 

A A24 também já tem um aviso de neve entre Vila Real e Vila Pouca de Aguiar.


----------



## jonaslor (14 Dez 2008 às 01:07)

Aqui chove.


----------



## NunoBrito (14 Dez 2008 às 01:07)

Temperatura exterior: 9,9ºc
Humidade relativa: 79%
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): 6,5ºc
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill:9ºc
Pressão: 1006hPa
Velocidade do vento:0,7 Km/h - E


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Dez 2008 às 01:08)

bewild disse:


> Boas noites!! Sou novo aqui no forum e também devo dizer q até à bem pouco tempo não o conhecia.. Pelo q vejo há bastantes entusiastas como eu pelos fenómenos da natureza.. Desde já os meus parabéns! Sei q provavelmente este não é o sitio certo para fazer a apresentação mas quando tiver oportunidade fá-lo hei no local correcto.. Agora falando em coisa sérias alguém acredita na queda de neve na serra de montejunto?? Altitude 658m haverá cota para isso??



Bem o IM situa as cotas de neve a partir dos 600/800metros ate ao fim da manha, Com a entrada do frio e se a altitude é de 658m, por isso tudo pode acontecer.  

Ja agora, bem vindo ao forum, mais um é sempre bem vindo.


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2008 às 01:10)

Aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado que já rendeu o primeiro mm 1,0mm de chuva e temperatura de 9,7ºC


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (14 Dez 2008 às 01:13)

boa noite por aqui vamos com cerca de 3cm de neve e temperatura a volta dos 0º ... vai nevando aos poucos amanha pode ser que acorde com mais um nevão a serio.. 

boa noite


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2008 às 01:13)

Parabéns a todos os contemplados pela NEVE!! 


Despeço-me com 10,2ºC, e Céu Muito Nublado...

Humidade nos 85%
Pressão a 1009 hPa
Vento a 21,2 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,7ºC/h

Ainda que o Aguaceiro de há pouco tenha sido Forte, a Estação nada acumulou no Pluviómetro... (Se bem que não deve faltar muito...)


----------



## Filipe (14 Dez 2008 às 01:14)

Boa Noite! Por aqui já neva... 0,7ºC


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2008 às 01:15)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> boa noite por aqui vamos com cerca de 3cm de neve e temperatura a volta dos 0º ... vai nevando aos poucos amanha pode ser que acorde com mais um nevão a serio..
> 
> boa noite



Venham daí essas fotos


----------



## bewild (14 Dez 2008 às 01:32)

ac_cernax disse:


> Bem o IM situa as cotas de neve a partir dos 600/800metros ate ao fim da manha, Com a entrada do frio e se a altitude é de 658m, por isso tudo pode acontecer.
> 
> Ja agora, bem vindo ao forum, mais um é sempre bem vindo.



Obrigado pelas boas vindas!! Assim sendo quando sentir precipitação aqui na zona vou fazer uma incursão até lá para ver se tenho uma surpresa..


----------



## dgstorm (14 Dez 2008 às 01:32)

Vim agora de brufe... jesus, que espanto, começamos a subir começou a cair tanto granizo mas tanto granizo que ate metia medo, depois passou a neve e começou a cair um nevão daqueles mesmo, nunca na minha vida tinha visto e a juntar a isto tudo uma ventania dos diabos e relampagos, que noite fantastica... já ponho aqui um video. 

Agora já em casa sigo com 4.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2008 às 01:36)

1,6ºC e começa novamente a nevar um pouco.


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2008 às 01:37)

Dan disse:


> 1,6ºC e começa novamente a nevar um pouco.



É verdade, neva de forma débil.
1,7ºC


----------



## dgstorm (14 Dez 2008 às 01:39)

Da maneira que estava a cair amanhã deve ter uma camadão mesmo... Aos 700m ja caía bem e ja acomolava !


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2008 às 01:44)

Neva com intensidade


----------



## ppereira (14 Dez 2008 às 01:44)

aqui na zona da Guarda (960m) começou a nevar intensamente pelas 01h00, acumulou cerca de 3 a 4 cm.
por essa altura fui dar uma volta e desci até aos 800m e nevava igualmente com intensidade.
por agora vai nevando moderadamente.
a temp baixou rapidamente para valores negativos (-0,3º) e estagnou.

a estrada que liga a guarda a manteigas tem neve mas ainda dá para passar, mas com cuidado.


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2008 às 01:51)

Aqui vai caindo graupel muito pequeno.


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2008 às 01:52)

Dan disse:


> Aqui vai caindo graupel muito pequeno.



Aqui também deve ser graupel.

1,6ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2008 às 01:57)

Brigantia disse:


> Aqui também deve ser graupel.
> 
> 1,6ºC



Sim, umas pequenas partículas de gelo. Uns 2 ou 3mm.


----------



## *Marta* (14 Dez 2008 às 01:58)

Mais uma sortuda na cidade da Guarda! 
Eu moro na zona baixa, onde se viam uns flocos a cair, mas tinha de ir ao centro (e aproveitar para ver se havia mais alguma coisa)... Digamos que fiquei pelo caminho! Já havia alguma acumulação, a estrada não se via e o carro ficou a meio de uma rampa... Valeu-me a experiência do meu namorado, que encostou o carro e ali ficou. Havia já muitos carros encostados e circulação muito lenta e muito cuidadosa.
Veremos o que acontece nas próximas horas!!


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Dez 2008 às 02:04)

Mas que vasta comunidade.
Que previlégio este,
de irmos sabendo de tudo um pouco de cada região.
E neste  intercâmbio genuino de informação,
aqui vai a minha contribuição:
-ainda agora aqui o vento soprou em rajada , 80 km/h confirmado pelo METAR  de P.Rubras  da 1,30,
um aguaceiro fraco acompanhado de imenso vento , com rajadas, com apenas 7,2º durante quase 10 minutos.
Com todo este vento e com esta temperatura, 
também aqui há frio a valer.
E os previlegiados do branco, pois que usufruam...
Desta vez fiquei  "preso" na urbe  ...


----------



## Fil (14 Dez 2008 às 02:04)

Aqui o graupel por alguns momentos caiu com bastante força e acumulou facilmente no carro que estava todo molhado.





Continua a cair de forma mais leve, 1,2ºC agora.


----------



## dgstorm (14 Dez 2008 às 02:15)

Aqui está o video da neve em Brufe de há pouco


----------



## NorthWind (14 Dez 2008 às 02:23)

dgstorm disse:


> Aqui está o video da neve em Brufe de há pouco
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-A2GL-hbIIM



WoW! Que video espectacular!  ker dizer k se meteram ao caminho para ir espreitar a chegada da neve ao Noroeste? Simplesmente...marabilhoso! 

Aguardo fotos!


----------



## dgstorm (14 Dez 2008 às 02:30)

NorthWind disse:


> WoW! Que video espectacular!  ker dizer k se meteram ao caminho para ir espreitar a chegada da neve ao Noroeste? Simplesmente...marabilhoso!
> 
> Aguardo fotos!



Já não é a primeira vez a estas horas da noite que vamos para aquele sitio... por isso mesmo é que somos meteoloucos 
A maior parte das tentativas saem furadas, ou porque nao chove, ou porque nao ta frio suficiente, mas hoje acertamos em cheio, fomos completamente apanhados por um Nevão.


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2008 às 02:30)

há pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado 

que caia mais água antes da chegada do AA que ela faz falta

9.5ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Dez 2008 às 02:32)

dgstorm disse:


> Aqui está o video da neve em Brufe de há pouco
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-A2GL-hbIIM




excelente video!

bufre fica perto de ?
fica na serra do geres?

cumps


----------



## NorthWind (14 Dez 2008 às 02:36)

dgstorm disse:


> Já não é a primeira vez a estas horas da noite que vamos para aquele sitio... por isso mesmo é que somos meteoloucos
> A maior parte das tentativas saem furadas, ou porque nao chove, ou porque nao ta frio suficiente, mas hoje acertamos em cheio, fomos completamente apanhados por um Nevão.



Eh eh, se for o Brufe que eu tou a pensar...já lá fui!  Mas sem neve.

Em relação a expectativas de neve que sairam furadas já tive mtas e qdo ela vinha nao havia meteoloucos com carro ...too bad, tinha que ficar em casa


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2008 às 02:40)

1,4ºC e uma neve fraca com bastante vento.


----------



## dgstorm (14 Dez 2008 às 02:41)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> excelente video!
> 
> bufre fica perto de ?
> fica na serra do geres?
> ...



Perto de Terras de Bouro, pertence ao concelho de Terras de Bouro.
Sim é serra do Geres


----------



## dgstorm (14 Dez 2008 às 02:43)

NorthWind disse:


> Eh eh, se for o Brufe que eu tou a pensar...já lá fui!  Mas sem neve.
> 
> Em relação a expectativas de neve que sairam furadas já tive mtas e qdo ela vinha nao havia meteoloucos com carro ...too bad, tinha que ficar em casa



Brufe no concelho de terras de bouro 

Isso faz tudo parte de ser meteolouco


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Dez 2008 às 02:45)

dgstorm disse:


> Perto de Terras de Bouro, pertence ao concelho de Terras de Bouro.
> Sim é serra do Geres



ok obrigado pela info


----------



## Gerofil (14 Dez 2008 às 02:49)

*Esta noite na Guarda foi assim:*


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2008 às 02:52)

Grandes registos *dgstorm* e *Gerofil*

Em Bragança volta a nevar e esta célula parece ser um pouco maior.

1,2ºC


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2008 às 02:55)

Pura ilusão, já está a parar novamente.


----------



## NorthWind (14 Dez 2008 às 02:56)

dgstorm disse:


> Brufe no concelho de terras de bouro
> 
> Isso faz tudo parte de ser meteolouco





yap, exacto, conheço.
Na altura tinha sido indicada no posto de turismo da Caniçada como aldeia típica. Nao desiludiu 

Bem, vou dormir, na expectativa que as fotos e os contributos se sucedam. E vocês, meteomalucos..continuem!


----------



## ppereira (14 Dez 2008 às 03:03)

na guarda foi e está a ser outra vez, pois volta a nevar com intensidade.
pena o vento forte
a temperatura ronda os -0,3º, o que com o vento impede qualquer tipo de aventura prolongada pela rua


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Dez 2008 às 03:07)

V.R.S.A.

Panorama por aqui o mesmo de sempre mas a temp baixou para os 9.8ºC e o ceu voltou a cobrir...

Cheira-me a um aguaceiro...

De resto nada assinalar...


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2008 às 03:16)

O ultimo aguaceiro deu para acumular um pouco.


----------



## Gongas (14 Dez 2008 às 03:18)

Bem tanta vez na guarda e só por uma vez apanhei neve a sério. agora muito vento por coimbra, que até me fez ir espreitar a janela e a chuva continua.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Dez 2008 às 06:12)

Continua a nevar de forma intensa na Guarda.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Dez 2008 às 07:34)

Bom dia.
Agora acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte e depois vieram umas rajadas de vento fortísssimas.


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2008 às 07:42)

Bom dia!

Acordei há pouco com uma rajada de vento a abanar o estoro, cujo barulho mais parecia um trovão.
Os aguaceiros da noite renderam até agora 5,4mm.
A temperatura está neste momento nos 7,8ºC.
Vento forte de noroeste.

---------------------

A neve já acumula em algumas regiões!

*Webcam de Trancoso:*






-----------------------

Boas Fotos *Gerofil*!!


----------



## ACalado (14 Dez 2008 às 07:55)

Por aqui agora  neva bastante mas não pega pra variar


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2008 às 08:10)

Às 7h, grande parte das regiões do norte e centro estavam com temperaturas óptimas, para que qualquer aguaceiro precipitasse em forma de neve!













*Webcam de Manteigas.*

Vêem-se vestigios de neve na serra em redor.


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2008 às 08:55)

Bom dia

1,0ºC e um céu nublado que, de vez em quado, deixa escapar alguns flocos.

Mínima de 0,7ºC.


Alguma neve nos telhados e nos montes à volta a cotas de 750m. No entanto, já vi geadas bem mais espectaculares


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2008 às 09:23)

Bons dias por aqui neste momento vai caindo um forte aguaceiro com 4.9ºc.


----------



## godzila (14 Dez 2008 às 09:27)

aqui já caiu o tal aguaceiro que agora vai em Castelo Branco, e éra de neve aos 700 metros, aqui á minha porta éra agua-neve.
vamos a ver onde para a festa


----------



## salgado (14 Dez 2008 às 09:32)

Aqui no Sabugal caiu alguma neve e os telhados estão ligeiramente brancos. Foi entre as 4 e as 9, altura em que a minha bébé me deixou dormir...Mas continua "céu de neve". Temperatura é de 1ºc.


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2008 às 09:33)

Neva agora com mais intensidade. Pode ser que acumule um pouco


----------



## joaoj (14 Dez 2008 às 09:34)

Bom dia
Finalmente neve !
Um manto branco cobre hoje o Soito, não é muita mas sabe bem
Nao sei se vou conseguir sacar fotos (estou a trabalhar), mas vou tentar antes que derreta...


----------



## salgado (14 Dez 2008 às 09:38)

Segundo os graficos do IM o aguaceiro de neve aqui no sabugal foi ás 6/6.30. Será que nevou em Castelo Branco e Portalegre? Precipitação tiveram!


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2008 às 09:40)

1,4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Dez 2008 às 09:41)

Estou com *10,1 ºC* e céu pouco nublado a Norte, embora muito nublado a Sul.
Caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro que fez a temperatura descer algumas décimas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Dez 2008 às 09:46)

Bom Dia

Por aqui ás 8 da manhã caiu um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de muito vento, neste momento o céu está nublado com abertas mas já não chove.


T.Minima de Hoje: 7.9ºC


----------



## jonaslor (14 Dez 2008 às 09:54)

Bom dia. Loriga não acordou com um manto de neve.

No entanto neva com alguma intensidade desde as 8:50 da manha.
Começa a juntar um pouco.
Vou tirar algumas fotos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Dez 2008 às 10:01)

E neste momento cai um aguaceiro, T.Actual: 10.3ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2008 às 10:09)

Parece que já acabou este aguaceiro.

Há pouco.




Apenas acumulou um pouco nos telhados.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Dez 2008 às 10:09)

A "Iolanda" já me deu 21mm.


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2008 às 10:09)

No extremo norte do Minho descida significativa da cota com acumulação a começar aos 400m segundo reporta o Minho "on the road" a partir da zona de Melgaço.


----------



## jonaslor (14 Dez 2008 às 10:18)

Aqui ficam estes dois registos.
Vale mais que nada.
Mas esta Iolanda nem parente deve ser da Helena... lol


----------



## filipept (14 Dez 2008 às 10:24)

Vince disse:


> No extremo norte do Minho descida significativa da cota com acumulação a começar aos 400m segundo reporta o Minho "on the road" a partir da zona de Melgaço.



Por aqui a cota, ao inicio da manha, estava muito baixa, a acumulação, embora que muito pouca, verifica-se a cotas mais baixas que no épisodio da Helena. A diferença é que existe muito menos precipitação.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Dez 2008 às 10:30)

Isto aqui tem sido 1 arco-íris por cada meia hora.


----------



## tclor (14 Dez 2008 às 10:30)

Em Loriga já caiu alguma neve, como pode ver-se na foto tirada às 10,00 horas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Dez 2008 às 10:34)

Cai agora um pequeno aguaceiro e a temperatura mantém-se nos *11,8 ºC*.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Dez 2008 às 10:35)

E cai outro aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Dez 2008 às 10:37)

8.1ºC por aqui.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Dez 2008 às 10:42)

7.7ºc.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Dez 2008 às 10:45)

E está a cair mais um aguaceiro.
T.Actual: 10.5ºC
Vento fraco de NW


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Dez 2008 às 10:50)

thunderboy disse:


> 7.7ºc.



Tenta compactar ao máximo as tuas mensagens, quando precisares de adicionar informação edita os teus posts e adiciona essa mesma informação aos teus posts, para que haja uma maior organização no seguimento e este seja mais agradável de consultar. 
Digo isto porque, em vez de fazeres um post a dizer que cai um aguaceiro, outro para dizer a temperatura e ainda outro para dizer a humidade, por exemplo, podes colocar tudo no mesmo post e fazer edit para adicionares posteriormente alguma informação que aches pertinente.
No caso de já outras pessoas terem postado depois de ti é que se justifica fazeres mais posts, na minha opinião, senão há uma sucessão consecutiva de posts da mesma pessoa.

Peço desculpa por ter feito um pouco «papel de moderador», mas penso que se cada um de nós fizer um pouquinho por este fórum, é mais fácil a organização e poupa-se dores de cabeça a quem tem maiores reponsabilidades. 

---

Caiu um pequeno aguaceiro que não deixou nem *0,2 mm* e agora o sol brilha fortemente, embora se aproximem mais algumas nuvens de Norte, que deixaram alguma precipitação no Ribatejo.


----------



## godzila (14 Dez 2008 às 10:50)

adeus agua-neve
agora cai neve pura aqui á minha porta,pena eu não ter maquina fotograficapara firar umas fotos
aos 900 petros vai ficando tudo branquinho,por aqui é só neve mas não fica no chão
mas pelo menos dá para ver cair e muita


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2008 às 10:56)

Boas...por aqui continuamos de céu muito nublado não chove mas o ar é mesmo de temperatura actual 5.6ºc.


----------



## stormy (14 Dez 2008 às 10:58)

12.2Cº, 74% HR com vento forte e aguaceiros por vezes moderados observam-se alguns cumulus e cumulus congestus.
o mar está grande e deve andar pelos 5/6m
ás 2h da tarde vou embora mas ainda vou passar pelos meus avós em arruda e espero que a Tmin , este FS, tenha descido do anterior recorde 3.5Cº deixado pela helena.
boas


----------



## NorthWind (14 Dez 2008 às 11:06)

Bom dia a todos!

Pelo que vejo esta " iolanda" está mais frakinha. Uma situação algo recorrente quando as quantidades de precipitação não sao mto elevadas. 

Bem, vamos a ver mais relatos, parece-me que a zona da Guarda-Trancoso e Geres-Barroso estão a ser mais produtivas...


Aqui na capital o vento continua bastante forte com rajadas. Da sensação de frio nem se fala...


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Dez 2008 às 11:10)

Bom dia companheiros...
Tantas notícias e imagens da neve que por aí vai caindo faz-me recordar com muita alegria a Helena...
Por aqui, nada de importante, a mínima foi de 9.6ºC
De momento, 12.5ºC e 1009hpa.
O céu está muito nublado com abertas, mas em regime de aguaceiros.
Bons nevões aí por cima...
Gostava de ter ido jantar ontem ao "Abocanhado" em Brufe, a nevar, o cenário devia ser fantástico com aquela varanda sobre a serra do Gerês...


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2008 às 11:12)

filipept disse:


> Por aqui a cota, ao inicio da manha, estava muito baixa, a acumulação, embora que muito pouca, verifica-se a cotas mais baixas que no épisodio da Helena. A diferença é que existe muito menos precipitação.



É verdade, cotas interessantes no norte, mas na «Helena» havia uma depressão melhor localizada e maior instabilidade com células convectivas e agora temos apenas algumas nuvens que largam aguaceiros bem mais fracos, o que de qualquer forma já era esperado. A tendência da precipitação é a de diminuir ainda mais ao longo do dia.

Mas ainda vão entrando umas nuvens.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Dez 2008 às 11:16)

Parto agora para Almeirim, com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de NO.
A temperatura está nos *12,4 ºC*, a humidade nos *65 %* e a pressão estável nos *1008,5 hPa*.


----------



## rodrigom (14 Dez 2008 às 11:22)

aqui na serra do caramulo nevou


----------



## João Soares (14 Dez 2008 às 11:31)

Tá a chover com *8,3ºC*

*EDIT:* 11h40
Parou de chover..e a acumulei *0,9mm*
Temp: *7.7ºC*


----------



## Almeida (14 Dez 2008 às 11:33)

Bem , isto está muito bom  . .  

Começou a Chover com muita intensidade levantando-se muito vento mesmo e a temperatura caiu dos 11º para os 8º .

A Temperatura Aparente é 1,1ºC


----------



## Brunomc (14 Dez 2008 às 11:41)

Bom Dia

a madrugada foi de alguns aguaceiros moderados e algum vento moderado com rajadas..
por volta das 3h30 da manhã choveu um belo aguaceiro

a manhã até agora tem sidu com aguaceiros fracos e moderados de vez enquando e o vento a soprar moderado 

agora céu muito nublado e cai um aguaceiro fraco


----------



## Almeida (14 Dez 2008 às 11:41)

7,3ºc


----------



## Lightning (14 Dez 2008 às 11:41)

Bom dia

Os do Norte é que têm sempre a sorte toda, ficam sempre com as descagras todas, que ganansiosos!!!... 

Por aqui a noite foi passada com muito tédio... nem um relâmpago nem um trovão sequer... apenas aguaceiros acompanhados de vento forte, bah... 

Mas já deu para acumular 3,6 mm. Por agora o céu está pouco nublado com boas abertas, mas de vez em quando lá vêm umas nuvens mais escuras. O vento sopra moderado.

13,3º
1009 mb
25 km/h NW
65%


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Dez 2008 às 11:43)

Neva moderadamente em Bragança!


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2008 às 11:43)

Excelentes registos da Neve, pessoal!!


Por cá, noite animada, com Aguaceiros Fortes, e com algum Granizo à mistura! Até ao momento tenho *6,3mm* de Precipitação Acumulada!

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *9,3ºC*, e Neste momento tenho 10,3ºC!

Humidade a 68%
Pressão a 1009 hPa
Vento a 33,1 km/h de NO (315º), com um Máximo de *50,0 km/h* até ao momento!
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,0ºC/h (Devido a um Aguaceiro, que caiu há pouco, fazendo baixar a Temperatura)


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2008 às 11:45)

Mais um aguaceiro de neve, mas como está tudo molhado não há acumulação.


----------



## snowboard (14 Dez 2008 às 11:45)

Neve neve neve...está a nevar no 5º andar ,.....e com o sol em pano de fundo!!!!


----------



## Bgc (14 Dez 2008 às 11:48)

Neva de forma consistente já há algum tempo, no entanto a acumulação continua vestigial, em virtude de o solo estar muito molhado.


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Dez 2008 às 11:49)

Bons dias.
E que grande movimentação que para aqui vai. E até já temos enviados especiais para fazer o relato da situação. Sim senhor.
Por aqui, nada de especial. Não falta  precipitação.
Aguaceiros moderados .
Este céu trouxe-nos o último






[/URL][/IMG]

Falta é temperatura ainda que aquando deste aguaceiro ela baixasse aos 6,9.
Muito frio , mas obviamente insuficiente para relatos mais excitantes.
E lá vem outro.
Boas vivências aos sortudos e bons relatos aos que estão neste nmomento em cenários de guerra(neves).
(a data da foto é azelhice minha. a máquina é nova e ainda não descobri como tirar as datas ou colocá-las  certas.
peço desculpa)


----------



## thunderboy (14 Dez 2008 às 11:52)

Isto aqui parece que estou no meio de um furacão. O céu encobriu caem aguaceiros fortes e as rajadas de vento são tão fortes que no meio da minha casa ouve-se o vento a empurrar a chuva contra as janelas e paredes.A temperatura desceu 2.5ºC para os 7.5ºC.


----------



## snowboard (14 Dez 2008 às 11:54)

De facto os registos de Bragança não poderiam ser mais actualizados...está tudo de computador à janela, de certeza...lololo


----------



## stormy (14 Dez 2008 às 11:59)

o ceu limpou e a T deu um salto para 13.7Cº com HR de 66%.
o vento já fez das suas tendo partido folhas de palmeira, destruido muros empaliçados, partido trancos de pinheiro e deitar a baixo contentores do lixo


----------



## WhiteHope (14 Dez 2008 às 12:03)

Neste momento acabou de chover e juntamente *com chuva congelada*! O vento está mesmo muito forte e a temperatura desceu até aos 3,2ºC num estante, praticamente queda-livre, estando agora nos 5,6ºC 

Tou a tentar por fotos mas nao consigo lol


----------



## Brunomc (14 Dez 2008 às 12:04)

tão a falar da neve na RFM 

por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

não chove..


----------



## WhiteHope (14 Dez 2008 às 12:05)

WhiteHope disse:


> Neste momento acabou de chover e juntamente *com chuva congelada*! O vento está mesmo muito forte e a temperatura desceu até aos 3,2ºC num estante, praticamente queda-livre, estando agora nos 5,6ºC
> 
> Tou a tentar por fotos mas nao consigo lol



Está aqui uma foto: 


Carreguem para ver maior lol


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Dez 2008 às 12:07)

E neste momento mais um aguaceiro que cai.
T.Actual: 11.7ºC
Vento fraco por vezes moderado de N


----------



## Bgc (14 Dez 2008 às 12:07)

Aqui ao lado, em Castilla y Léon, a cota anda nos 300metros. O problema está mesmo a ser a escassez de precipitação, que tende a agravar-se.


----------



## João Soares (14 Dez 2008 às 12:07)

E cai mais um aguaceiro

Temp: *7,6ºC*


----------



## Almeida (14 Dez 2008 às 12:10)

WhiteHope disse:


> Neste momento acabou de chover e juntamente *com chuva congelada*! O vento está mesmo muito forte e a temperatura desceu até aos 3,2ºC num estante, praticamente queda-livre, estando agora nos 5,6ºC
> 
> Tou a tentar por fotos mas nao consigo lol


~

esse aguaceiro tambem passou por mim , achas que pode ter caido alguma coisa de especial na Serra ?


----------



## Fil (14 Dez 2008 às 12:12)

Por aqui continua a nevar ligeiramente, mas mais a oeste no Parque Natural de Montesinho à mesma cota estava a nevar com alguma intensidade quando lá passei e já pegava na estrada. A temperatura neste momento aqui é de 2,0ºC e o céu está novamente com muitas abertas.


----------



## WhiteHope (14 Dez 2008 às 12:14)

Almeida disse:


> ~
> 
> esse aguaceiro tambem passou por mim , achas que pode ter caido alguma coisa de especial na Serra ?



É provável que sim. Hoje de manhã a Serra estava completamente rodeada por nevoeiro no sopé de serra, portanto talvez... 

Aqui o vento está extremamente forte e aí?


----------



## Lightning (14 Dez 2008 às 12:15)

Vem aí mais um aguaceiro. 

Por aqui está tudo a voar. O vento também já fez danos, mais propriamente nas antenas dos telhados. Algumas delas estão partidas ao meio. 

13,0º
1008 mb
65% HR
20 km/h N-NW (agora está mais calmo)


----------



## DRC (14 Dez 2008 às 12:16)

Aqui levantou-se um vento terrível
,que quase parte os ramos de algumas arvores.
Caiu á pouco um aguaceiro forte, que na sua parte
finaL foi de granizo.


----------



## Almeida (14 Dez 2008 às 12:17)

...
Aqui o vento está extremamente forte e aí?[/QUOTE]


Durante a Chuva que caia , o vento era mesmo muito forte .. a sensação de frio então , uiiih


----------



## Sirilo (14 Dez 2008 às 12:19)

Olá, bom dia a todos!!
Céu muito nublado em Belmonte mas com boas abertas! Tenho uma vista magnifica sobre a serra da estrela que se cobriu de branco a uma cota baixa mas que não sei precisar, talvez 800-900m. Muito vento em rajadas e muito frio. (Não tenho termometro).


----------



## WhiteHope (14 Dez 2008 às 12:20)

Almeida disse:


> ...
> Aqui o vento está extremamente forte e aí?




Durante a Chuva que caia , o vento era mesmo muito forte .. a sensação de frio então , uiiih [/QUOTE]

Sim, Leiria e Alcobaça são parecidas em muitas coisas!


----------



## thunderboy (14 Dez 2008 às 12:22)

Por aqui também fez um grande vendaval que montanhas de laranjas caíram das laranjeiras que eu tenho.Ao nível de coisas partidas ainda não vi.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2008 às 12:27)

Por aqui algum ventito, já ultrupassei várias vezes os 70 km/h, neste momento estou com 10.8C e céu limpo.


----------



## Vince (28 Dez 2008 às 08:27)

Devido ao problema técnico aqui referido, da página 28 à página 40 do tópico da Iolanda, as mensagens foram recuperadas em formato imagem para aqui:

 Página 28
 Página 29
 Página 30
 Página 31
 Página 32
 Página 33
 Página 34
 Página 35
 Página 36
 Página 37
 Página 38
 Página 39
 Página 40 (última)


----------

